# DUBAI | Public Transport



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Phase 1 is supposed to be finished by 2009..... the rest by 2011... also the project is being expanded constantly.. adding new lines... so we expect the construction to continue till at least 2015-2017


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice...from what I went through when there, Dubai needs this...

Traffic in Dubai is crazy...but I sure everyone knew that...


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

The Red and Green line routing somehow reminds me of Toronto's Bloor-Danforth and Yonge-University-Spadina lines. :hahaha: But looks like a good project. Any idea what the other lines will be like, as in, possible alignments under study? Also, is Union Square being built as one or two stations connected to each other?

Looking good Dubai.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Traffic_and_Transport/10050722.html





gulfnews said:


> *Dubai to spend Dh74b on transport system*
> 
> By Ashfaq Ahmed, Staff Reporter
> 
> ...



Haven't heard about plans for trams before, guess we should add that to the list


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks fantastic. :cheers:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I hope the news about trams is correct.. this is fantastic.. soon we'll have the metro and the monorails.. and the trams along with water taxis


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Excelent!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

malec said:


> Haven't heard about plans for trams before, guess we should add that to the list


Yes we have.

There's a proposal to build a tram line from Jumeirah Beach Residence, going paralel Al Soufouh Road till Medinat Jumeirah / Burj Al Arab Hotel and then turn right and join the Dubai Metro, on the Mall Of Emirates station.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

the press said:


> Dubai transportation system and road networks reviewed
> 
> DUBAI: Vice-President, Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai His Highness Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum has reviewed major strategic plans to develop road networks and transportation system in Dubai.
> 
> ...


318km for the metro is tripple the length of the red, green and proposed blue lines combined. If this project's done dubai-style then :cheers:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Metro rail taking shape*









The pier has a diameter of 1.75 metres and a height of 7 metres. A total of 1,205 piers will be erected along the metro's Red Line by mid-2007.

Dubai: The first pier for the Dubai Metro rail has been installed on Shaikh Zayed Road between the 6th and 7th interchanges.

Its construction represents an important event for the project since it is the first structure which can be seen by residents and drivers on Shaikh Zayed Road.

The pier has a diameter of 1.75 metres and a height of 7 metres. A total of 1,205 piers will be erected along the metro's Red Line by mid-2007.

The piling work for pillars is expected to be performed at a rate of one pile per rig per day.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Arabic text translation: "Pouring of the first concrete pillar for the Dubai metro project "


----------



## Phanlax (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like Dubai will have a world class public transportation system like it has a world class everything else.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

A few new renders:







































And a construction pic:


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Very good for Dubai. It so desperately needs mass transport systems to deal with the horrid traffic. these are money well spend indeed! gj


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks Good,

It's good to see that they make public transport "Dubai Style", and not just something that's only useful.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Another line has been announced, the purple line. Also it'll be built first before the blue since more developments are popping up near it.

Part of the plan to build 320km by 2020 :cheers:


A map by me, the 4 coloured lines for the metro are shown, the yellow are palm monorails (only the palm jumeirah one is under construction but the others will definitely have something similar), the black is a tram line.




Some images:





























































































Some recent articles:



Krazy said:


> *Dubai expands metro network with Purple Line*
> 
> Dubai: The Dubai government has decided to expand the city's metro network by adding a fourth line that will serve new communities along Al Khail Road.
> 
> ...





Krazy said:


> *Purple Line to link airports*
> 
> Dubai: Some 96 kilometres will be added to the Dubai Metro network, with the addition of Purple and Blue railway lines.
> 
> ...





Krazy said:


> *Green Line work to start soon*
> 
> Dubai: The Dubai Roads and Transport Authority has awarded contract for the Green Line and the construction will start soon.
> 
> ...





Krazy said:


> *Nakheel and RTA meet on linking Metro to projects*
> 
> High-level officials from Dubai World%u2019s Nakheel Properties and the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) have met to study proposals to link the Metro system to feeder systems serving some of Nakheel%u2019s developments.
> 
> ...



Some construction pics:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Dubai Metro looks awesome, but how many people are actually going to use it?


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

LtBk said:


> Dubai Metro looks awesome, but how many people are actually going to use it?


i posted this somewhere else....so here goes:

Vancouver may currently hold the title, "world's longest fully automated rail system", but even with the Canada Line it will lose that title in 2009 to Dubai. By 2009, Dubai would have completed phase I of its metro - building 70 kms of lines with 42 stations. It is anticipated that it will carry 27,000 passengers an hour, 1.2 million passengers a day, and 335 million passengers per year. 

And of course, Vancouver's SkyTrain currently has 34 stations and 49.5 kms of lines and is carrying 220,000 passengers per day. Add in the Canada Line, and it'll be 50 stations and 68.5 kms of lines.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

If 27000 use it per hour there's no way 1.2 million can use it per day 

In Dubai there will be 2 choices if you live near a metro station.
Either take the train into town, or get stuck for 4 hours in traffic, for those not living near the metro line...


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

malec said:


> If 27000 use it per hour there's no way 1.2 million can use it per day
> 
> In Dubai there will be 2 choices if you live near a metro station.
> Either take the train into town, or get stuck for 4 hours in traffic, for those not living near the metro line...


lol, well i'm not exactly sure what the 27,000 figure represents.....either the maximum system hourly capacity or the peak hour system ridership projection.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

LosAngelesMetroBoy said:


> For a city like dubai, hellbent on showing up the rest of the world, wouldent you think they could come up with somehting cooler than a light rail system. I would think a monorail or a rolls ryoce tracked thingy.
> 
> Who knows. Maybe the rails will be gold and platinum plated. The rest of this city is gaudy like that.


A monorail doesnt actually carry big loads and most have crappy designs and the system itself isnt really sturdy.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

When is it supposed to open?


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

zergcerebrates said:


> A monorail doesnt actually carry big loads


Generally true.



zergcerebrates said:


> most have crappy designs


Design is subjective. I have seen some really ugly LR train sets too. Generally I have found monorail to be fine looking, IMO.



zergcerebrates said:


> the system itself isnt really sturdy.


In most cases the system is as sturdy as any elevated LR guideway. If you mean it is not sturdy because it is elevated, well that is partly true, a at grade track is more sturdy than an elevated one.

Steve


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The first of the 42 trains are comming. Expected to arrive in town by mid March. By April they will start running tests on a 11 km track, part of the future Red Line, that is expected to be operational by September 2009. 




Krazy said:


> just got these in my mail:


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

wow, those trains look GREAT :cheers:

Steve


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


Congratzz!..:cheers:


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

Were there any renderings of the interiors? Or photos perhaps? I'm curious...

And nice train btw... though I would've preferred one more set of doors on each side of the train...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ They are posted in the UAE section of the forum. A mock-up train was exposed somewhere in the city. 

BTW, as far as the number of doors are concerned, you are judging based on the first picture alone. Take a closer look on the third one as well ... and compare the two.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Is there any particular reason why the train cars only have two doors per unit?

I love the design but I'm not keen on the bright blue colour, looks kinda retro.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ The trains will run most of the time ABOVE ground in the open so the blue color makes perfect sense.

As for the number of doors, *check the 3rd picture*. It doesn't seams like that normal carriage has 2 doors only.

Keeping in mind that there will be one Gold Class car and one Women + Children's car with every train, it's logical to think that those cars would be the ones with 2 doors and located in the beginning and the end of the train. The regular (Silver Class) cars have three doors.


*Before someone start bullshitting, female passengers are NOT banned from the regular cars, so no couple will be forced to split, but if a female is alone or with a kid and if she would prefer to, she can choose to embark on the women+children's only car, where male passengers will not be allowed.*


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

I like the blue very much and don't think it looks retro at all. It looks really fresh and sleek.


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

AltinD said:


> ^^ The trains will run most of the time ABOVE ground in the open so the blue color makes perfect sense.
> 
> As for the number of doors, *check the 3rd picture*. It doesn't seams like that normal carriage has 2 doors only.
> 
> ...


Sorry I just skimmed through =)

I like the blue... at least they have paint throughout the train unlike the Canada Line, where we only have colour on the front of the train:



> _Canada Line Website_


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Strange configuration for mass transit metro: 

window-door-6xwindow-door


most metros have a

window-door-window-window-door-window-window-door-window

or

window-door-window-door-window-door-window-door-window

configuration. it seems that they do not expect much traffic in dubai. otherwise it would get VERY busy at the metro's doors.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

AltinD said:


> ^^ The trains will run most of the time ABOVE ground in the open so the blue color makes perfect sense.
> 
> As for the number of doors, *check the 3rd picture*. It doesn't seams like that normal carriage has 2 doors only.
> 
> ...


Do you think that this segregation of classes (I'm assuming Gold is 1st and Silver is 2nd) and the provision of different carriages for subsets of the population (women+children carriages) will slow down the boarding/unloading of the trains at the station?

Normally this kind of practice only occurs on distance trains where fast turn over of passengers isn't required.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ I don't think it will slow down. The number of people going in and out of the train is the same, plus I think that someone with a kids trolley will embark faster if there are not many people to use the same door.

As for the Gold class, it is neccessary here to atract people who would not use it otherwise.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Isek said:


> Strange configuration for mass transit metro:
> 
> window-door-6xwindow-door
> 
> ...


You didn't read the previous posts. 

Only the first and the last carriage have 2 doors, the other ones in the middle of the train have three. Check the car on the left of the 3rd picture and compare it with the one in the 1st picture and you'll notice the difference. You'll see that the configuration on that one is: window-door-window-window-door-window-window-door-window,


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

AltinD said:


> ^^ I don't think it will slow down. The number of people going in and out of the train is the same, plus I think that someone with a kids trolley will embark faster if there are not many people to use the same door.
> 
> As for the Gold class, it is neccessary here to atract people who would not use it otherwise.


I can understand the appeal of having a first class section to bring in patronage from the more wealthy sections of the city. 

I guess as long as the carriage configuration is clearly indicated before train arrival it will mean people congregate in the correct areas for their desired carriage. It just requires some foresight, planning and public education (as well as clear signposts :lol! 

Thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## Budowlaniec (Jan 22, 2008)

wow it's amazing but a have one questions hom much this all transport plan? how big is all cost?q


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Svartmetall said:


> I can understand the appeal of having a first class section to bring in patronage from the more wealthy sections of the city.
> 
> I guess as long as the carriage configuration is clearly indicated before train arrival it will mean people congregate in the correct areas for their desired carriage. It just requires some foresight, planning and public education (as well as clear signposts :lol!
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions.


All the platforms will be closed and air conditioned, with sliding doors corresponding to the trains doors. Since the Gold Class will be at the beginning of the train, there will be a smart card ticketing and the fairs will be different, I would presume even the waiting area in the stations might be separated, but this is just my wild guess.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Elevated Station Type 1 (just a few):











Elevated Station Type 2 (most common):











At grade Station (ground level):


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

New pics from Gulf News:




















http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Traffic_and_Transport/10199174.html


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Building the Metro - View from above: http://archive.gulfnews.com/gngalleries/galleries/10199171.html

Building the Metro - View from below: http://archive.gulfnews.com/gngalleries/galleries/10199173.html

:cheers:


----------



## jianart (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow Dubai is really pioneering on these transportation and building nice structures.
I also heard that, they will be the first one to get a "vacuum-style" transportation. Sort-of-like bullet trains.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Huh? Never heard of anything like that and I doubt it would be any truth on it.


----------



## Gil (Mar 11, 2005)

^^
^^
Don't Washington DC and Montréal have this vacuum-style system as well, both of which are well established. I think it has to do with the fact that they are mostly (Washington) or completely (Montréal) underground, cutting down on air resistance when travelling between stations along the line. So in effect the train gets "sucked" from one station to the next similar to an office pneumatic tube delivery system.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ I don't know about that but just 20% of the tracks will be underground anyway.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

*Dubai all set to test run driverless trains in May* 
_By Ashfaq Ahmed, Chief Reporter _
_Published: April 27, 2008, 17:24_

Dubai: Residents and visitors to Dubai will see Metro trains running on the test track on part of the Shaikh Zayed Road in May, 2008. 

“The test run will be conducted on a 3.5km stretch of the track between Ibn Battuta station and the Mall of the Emirates and Jebel Ali Industrial Area station,” Gulf News has learnt. 

Mattar Al Tayer, Chairman of the Board and Executive Director of the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority (RTA), which is carrying out the Dh15.5-billion Dubai Metro project, said the train will undergo full tests to monitor noise, wobbling and electromechanical compatibility for early detection of any trouble to address them before passenger service is provided starting September 9, 2009. 

The first stage, which is called ‘static test’ phase, involves placing a stationary train vehicle on a track and performing system tests covering communication systems, signaling systems, power supplies, air-conditioning, on-board electronics and lighting. 

On passing the first phase, there will be a second phase known as the ‘dynamic test’ to run the train on the track without passengers on board. 

It involves tests of various systems while the train is in motion, including propulsion and brake test, load tests, traction power tests, electromagnetic compatibility tests, automatic train operation tests, communication tests and speed tests. 

He said the residents and motorists will not be disturbed with the train noise once it is fully operational because it will not produce any vibration and sound. 

Passengers sitting inside a train will not hear any road noise while residents in buildings along the elevated and underground tracks will not feel any vibration or noise. 

At least two trains have already arrived in Dubai from Japan for the test run. 

“Arrival of the first batch of trains in Dubai marked another important milestone for the Dubai Metro Project,” said Al Tayer 

After the test run for two months, three to four trains will start arriving every month from June onward. Around 44 trains will run on the Red Line at the time of its launch. 

Once fully operational, a total of 79 trains will run on both the Metro lines, including 62 on the 52.1km long Red Line and 17 trains on the 22.5km Green Line. 

The interior design of the trains is based on water and air theme. 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Second train arriving:















































Placing the train over the tracks on Friday the 25th (I also saw that happening and got very excited):










The train inside the Free Zone Station:










Gulf News


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm really not a big fan of the train sets being used here. They seem so, dull and boring. There's nothing interesting about them at all :/


----------



## Lightness (Nov 3, 2006)

Their purpose is functional rather than estetical.


----------



## sargon (Apr 11, 2006)

*End of the road*


















The demise of the motorcar in Dubai took another step closer to becoming reality yesterday following the announcement of a dhs4 billion tram service for the emirate.

The ambitious Al Safooh Tram project follows hot on the heels of other new modes of public transport aimed at making the city ‘greener’ and less reliant on cars, including the Dubai Metro, water taxis, a fleet of 2,500 buses and planned cycle lanes. Due for completion in April 2011, the tram system will stretch 14 kilometres along Al Safooh Road, linking Madinat Jumeirah and Mall of the Emirates with Dubai Marina and Jumeirah Beach Residence.
It will operate for 20 hours each day, calling at 19 stations in business and residential areas. Plans for the network were unveiled yesterday by the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA), which estimates that around 200,000 people will use the 25 trams every day. Mattar Al Tayer, executive director of the RTA, said: “The tram will be just one of the solutions that contributes to easing congestion on Dubai’s roads. Al Safooh is a commercial and tourism hub and so therefore one of the most important areas in Dubai, which is why the government has chosen it as a priority.”
Increasing toll and parking charges, as well as higher vehicle registration fees, are to be implemented by the authority, to encourage more people onto public transport - such as the Al Safooh Tram - and off the city’s infamously congested roads. The RTA’s director of rail planning, Abdul Redha Abu al Hassan, previously told the media: “There are two methods of encouraging people to stop using the car and travel by public transport instead. One is to provide a luxurious and safe environment for mass transit systems and the other is to force them by increasing the cost of driving. To pay all the [Salik] fees it will end up that they have no money left in their pay packets, so it will be far easier and cheaper to use mass transit public transport.”
7DAYS motoring expert Bob Farrow said the tram would be another reason for people not to make unnecessary car journeys. He said: “The authorities have to do something because eventually the rising cost of fuel will mean we won’t be able to afford to run cars as often as we do.”
[email protected] 

7 Days Newspaper http://www.7days.ae/en/2008/04/30/end-of-the-road.html


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Lightness said:


> Their purpose is functional rather than estetical.


It's spelt Aesthetic. 'Estetical' isn't even a word...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

love the new Dubai Metro's livery design


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## Orfeo (Oct 26, 2003)

Lightness said:


> Their purpose is functional rather than estetical.


That would be a first for Dubai.


----------



## Dunky (Feb 6, 2007)

uhh 
Montréal does not have a vacum tube
It is true that the entire network is underground. However, there is nothing special about the air. 
The only unique features about the montreal network are that it is completly underground and it has rubber tires


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Orfeo said:


> That would be a first for Dubai.


:fiddle: et:


The first train test a week or so ago


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Newspaper article with pictures:



Shad said:


> Test run of the Dubai Metro begins
> Staff Report
> Last updated: May 12, 2008, 14:39
> 
> ...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Aerial updates from Imre:

Free Zone Station:



DUBAL Station:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

More assorted pics:









Khaleej Times









Karl Jeffs/Gulf News









Karl Jeffs/Gulf News


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

5.3 mil vehicles by 2020? is this real? my god, that would be a Dubai-style rush hour...


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Look at the way Dubai was designed: nodes of low-density development connected by mega freeways. The city was built for the car so it has to deal with the consequences. Building a comprehensive rail transit system that parallel the major freeways would help a lot to reduce congestion and pollution.


----------



## taikoo.city (Jul 13, 2008)

Pictures of Dubai Neoplan Centroliner DD:
http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...iadb_pi1[cat]=297&tx_mediadb_pi1[maxItems]=48 










These buses are over 4.5m tall with 3 aircond units installed on the top
and at the back of the bus ^.^


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for providing the link, taikoo.city! The buses look spectacular and perfect for Dubai.

I hope people do not mind if I post more images, but they are so beautiful that they cannot go unnoticed:

_Image removed due to malfunctioning. See next page for image._

_Image removed due to malfunctioning. See next page for image._

_Image removed due to malfunctioning. See next page for image._

_Image removed due to malfunctioning. See next page for image._

_Image removed due to malfunctioning. See next page for image._

_Image removed due to malfunctioning. See next page for image._

_Image removed due to malfunctioning. See next page for image._

_Image removed due to malfunctioning. See next page for image._

_Image removed due to malfunctioning. See next page for image._​
More images of the Neoplan Centroliner DD Dubai version can be seen at http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?id=13&C=en&tx_mediadb_pi1[cat]=297&cHash=7d4609a31f.

I do not think these have started service in Dubai, yet. If they are currently operating, or when they start to operate, it would be so nice if someone in Dubai could take pictures. Thanks.


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow.:drool: I wish we had those buses in my city... (we don't)


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Me too... But my city is very spread out, low-density and car-oriented. There would be no point to have such large buses. I hope they are successful in Dubai!


----------



## taikoo.city (Jul 13, 2008)

X38 said:


> Wow.:drool: I wish we had those buses in my city... (we don't)


Sadly KMB is not gonna order any more Centroliners...neither do NWFB
and Citybus....


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

The images I posted earlier (even the one posted by taikoo.city) seem to be malfunctioning. They are either smaller, larger, or do not even appear. I decided to use an image hosting site instead of using MAN/Neoplan's website. The images I posted earlier were actually a scaled down version. If you click on the thumbnails below, you will be able to see the original size. So, here they are again:

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3989&cHash=f3926fcaa8)

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3988&cHash=3bb793e422)

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3986&cHash=addf7bbd73)

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3983&cHash=fda467a9a4)

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3980&cHash=f5bc7997be)

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3979&cHash=fccc538d9b)

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3977&cHash=9492000c6d)

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3974&cHash=feb6d5890f)

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3972&cHash=4208551500)

 (http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...tx_mediadb_pi1[showUid]=3968&cHash=e08a50b9a0)

Like I said before, you can see more images here: http://images.man-mn.com/index.php?...iadb_pi1[cat]=297&tx_mediadb_pi1[maxItems]=48


----------



## taikoo.city (Jul 13, 2008)

LoverOfDubai said:


> The images I posted earlier (even the one posted by taikoo.city) seem to be malfunctioning. They are either smaller, larger, or do not even appear. I decided to use an image hosting site instead of using MAN/Neoplan's website. The images I posted earlier were actually a scaled down version. If you click on the thumbnails below, you will be able to see the original size. So, here they are again:


Cheers for your help! kay:kay:


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

taikoo.city said:


> Sadly KMB is not gonna order any more Centroliners...neither do NWFB
> and Citybus....


Hey, I'm talking about Antwerp...


----------



## taikoo.city (Jul 13, 2008)

X38 said:


> Hey, I'm talking about Antwerp...


I thought there aren't any doubledeckers in Antwerp...

NB. My earlier post was referring to Hong Kong ONLY.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

DWC to develop $33b lightrail transport system
By Suzanne Fenton, Staff Reporter
06 August 2008, 21:15


Dubai: To help the *estimated million or so residents of Dubai World Central (DWC)* move freely around the 140-kilometre city-within-a-city, a staggering *$33 billion is being spent on developing a substantial transport network*.

*Grand Central will be DWC's transport hub* and will be located at the centre of Commercial City. 

DWC will have its *own lightrail system*, eventually *linking to the Dubai Metro at Grand Central*. 

The *lightrail system* will have *about five stations in Residential City, three in Commercial City and two in Golf City*.

The DWC's internal rail system promises to *prevent traffic congestion and be more environmentally friendly*. Dubai transport officials recently said that *when* the *Dubai Metro is complete, it will reduce traffic by 17 per cent*.

This will be a welcome relief for all residents who spend hours stuck in traffic every day. 

Khalid Harib Bin Harib, chief executive of real estate, DWC, said: "People who live in Residential City can easily get to work in Commercial City or to the airport, and *will not have to use their cars*. Grand Central is where we link all the components."

This transport system will follow Nakheel's ambitious $381 million monorail on Palm Jumeirah and the lightrail system in Downtown Burj Dubai.​
http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/08/08/07/10235076.html


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Two new Dubai Bus routes have been launched: C10 and X28.

*C10*
Runs between Hamriya Port and Jumeirah Beach Park


*Hamriya Port*
Al Khaleej Road
Abu Hail Road
Ittihad Road
Al Maktoum Road
Al Maktoum Bridge
Khalid bin Al Waleed Road
Al Seef Road
Sheikh Khalifa Road
Sheikh Rashid Road
Mankhool Road
Diyafa Road
Jumeirah Beach Road
*Jumeirah Beach Park*

Route map: http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/links/buses/routemaps/C10.pdf

Between Saturday and Thursday, the route will operate every 10 minutes from 05:00 to a little before 01:00. On Friday and holidays, C10 will run at 15 minute frequencies between 05:00 and a little before 01:00.

Timetable: http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/links/buses/timetable/C10Both.pdf



*X28*
Runs between Al Muhaisnah and Jebel Ali Bus Station


*Al Muhaisnah*
Dubai International Airport
Al Garhoud Bridge
Trade Centre Roundabout
Sheikh Zayed Road
*Jebel Ali Bus Station*

Route map: http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/links/buses/routemaps/X28.pdf

Between Sunday and Thursday, the route will operate every 10 minutes from 05:00 to 00:15 (for Jebel Ali-bound) and 05:00 to 00:38 (for Muhaisnah-bound). On Friday and holidays, Jebel Ali-bound buses operate every 20 minutes from 05:00 to 00:21 while Muhaisnah-bound buses operate every 20 minutes from 05:15 to 00:39.

Timetable: http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/links/buses/timetable/X28Both.pdf

Please note: The above links seem to work selectively, or at least for me.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Daang Dubai is like playing SimCity with cheat codes. They're giving it the best of everthing.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Middle East's first monorail to start services in Palm Jumeirah by April
Staff Report
7 August 2008, 13:04


Dubai: The Middle East's first monorail *will be in operation by April 2009* on the Palm Jumeirah, with *live testing starting in October*, according to developer Nakheel.

A Nakheel spokesperson said that *monorail will carry around 40,000 people every day* around the island.

*The trains will run every three minutes during peak times and every 15 to 20 minutes at off-peak hours.*

The $400 million Palm monorail is the *first to be unveiled in the Middle East*. Nakheel says it has laid 100 per cent of the 5.45 kilometre track. The cars are *undergoing a final inspection* in Japan before arriving in Dubai for a joint inspection with RTA and operator SMRTE.

Nakheel signed a technical agreement in December 2006 that will see the Osaka monorail team providing technical advice for staff.

*Construction* work *began* in *March 2006* and was *just completed in July 2008*. 

The monorail will *eventually connect to the Dubai Metro*.

Robert Lee, managing director of investment projects, said: "With the full cooperation of our strategic partner RTA, *we expect to have the monorail operational and capable of carrying more than 40,000 passengers on Palm Jumeirah each day by April 2009*."

The RTA is working closely with the Office of British Rail for the monorail's inspection and certification process.

The monorail, and eventually the Dubai Metro, will reduce traffic congestion in Dubai.​
http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/08/08/07/10235187.html


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

RTA says optimal use of public transport key to solving Dubai gridlock
By Anjana Sankar, Senior Reporter 
07 August 2008, 23:59


Dubai: *Optimal use of public transport is* touted as *the panacea for Dubai's worsening traffic woes*. The Road and Transport Authority (RTA) is convinced it is the *only long-term solution to end the constant traffic gridlock that causes economic losses to the tune of billions of dirhams*. 

Paid parking and new toll gates are being installed in the city *to make life harder for car owners*, encouraging them to leave *their private vehicles behind in favour of public transport*. 

*Car owners*

But the call to use public transport seems to fall on deaf ears as *the population of private car owners in Dubai continues to swell*.

Why are people so reluctant? To find out, Gulf News took to the streets to do a reality check on the efficacy of the city's public transport system. 

It was a *nerve-wrecking experience* to wait for cabs during peak hours and *hop from one bus to another* to reach a destination, an eye-opener to the *difficulties faced by Dubai residents who do not own cars*.

The omnipresent cream-coloured taxis were not so present when you needed them between 7am and 9am, or between 5pm and 8pm.

During these peak hours, you need real luck to attract the attention of cab drivers. 

I was not so lucky while waiting in front of the Crowne Plaza Hotel on Shaikh Zayed Road and Lamcy Plaza. More than two hours, and I could still not find a cab to take me home. The number of passengers waiting always outnumbered the cabs that stopped, and at least half a dozen refused to pick up passengers.

There are hundreds who endure this every day, I realised. People who work in these areas said it was a daily ordeal for them. 

However, contrary to many complaints from readers that cabs do not turn up even when booked in advance, the call-a-cab service by the RTA turned out to be a better option, except on one or two occasions. 

Again, timing is crucial. A cab called behind Movenpick Hotel on Oud Metha Road at around 6pm was a disappointment. But at Fish Roundabout, Sun and Sands Building in Bur Dubai, and on Bank Street, busy as they are in the evening peak hours, cabs did turn up, although half an hour to an hour late.

*I gave up on taxis, and tried the cheap transport of the common man, public buses. I spent an hour at the Satwa bus stop looking for information on bus routes and timings while the sun was scorching down. Buses were never on time, and arbitrary changes of routes and timings often leave passengers stranded, I found out.*​
http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/08/08/08/10235389.html


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

^^That's not a goed publicity for the Dubai transporthno:...


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

As always, whenever Dubai has something planned, it is of a different magnitude. Is there any map of how dubai's transit is going to look in the future with respect to all these new projects? It is definitely going to be a challenge to for transit to prevail in a primarily suburban city.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Irutavias, I agree. Dubai does not seem to take public transportation seriously. Many people in Dubai think public transport is only for the construction workers and the lower class. Also, many people feel that public transportation does not get people from Point A to Point B. But, the main problem is that so few people give a care about public transportation, and even fewer people know about the bus network.

Dubai's government is trying to expand public transportation, but they are not doing a very good job. And sadly, almost everyone thinks highways and expressways (along with widening the existing ones) will solve all the transportation problems.

I know Dubai will realize their mistakes, but I doubt that will come for a few more years.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ What are you talking about? Because some of us here refuse to use the bus system at the current condition, doesn't make any of what you wrotte above true.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

I wasn't talking about jams.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Buses are crap unless they have dedicated bus lanes and come on time. If you live in a super organised place then you don't know what a pain in the ass it is when the bus comes an hour late. :nuts:



luv2bebrown said:


> its actually high density that causes traffic.
> low density = no traffic.


That's true but high density means it's a lot cheaper to build a good public transport system so while you still have traffic jams you have 80% using public transport instead 5%. Also people don't have to use their cars for really simple things like buying a bottle of milk so unnecessary trips are avoided.
Another thing although this is more a personal issue and not everyone would agree. I'd much prefer to sit in a train in the morning, relax and read the paper rather than be stressed that I'm going to be late for work while stuck in gridlock.
Plus it's a waste of gas the other way.

The big problem with this city is the climate, nobody wants to sweat in the ridiculous heat. In that case for PT to work you need the city to be even denser with stations even closer to people.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

It's funny how everyone agrees to this absolute nonsense by luv2bebrown! In contrast to what he states low density means more traffic. Of course if you look at an average village somewhere in the woods and at a city like NYC, you will notice more traffic in the latter, but that's like comparing apples with... say the moon (both are somehow round but that's about it).

Low density = long ways and in contrast high density means = shorter ways (of course there are other factors too). The longer the way and the less centralized (or polycentric) important infrastructure is, the more traffic, the more individual car traffic, the harder it gets to create a decent public transport network.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

rheintram has a point. higher densities allow for more efficient public transportation. this is especially important in wealthy cities like dubai, where cars are readily available. 

mind you, public transportation must be quick, clean, and reasonably comprehensive. 

if i were the guy in charge of planning dubai, i'd try to obtain the ROW, and devote and manage as large a budget as possible for PT. i'd also try to rein in the sprawl as much as possible. nothing damages the effectiveness of PT as much as low density sprawl going in every direction.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

rheintram said:


> It's funny how everyone agrees to this absolute nonsense by luv2bebrown! In contrast to what he states low density means more traffic. Of course if you look at an average village somewhere in the woods and at a city like NYC, you will notice more traffic in the latter, but that's like comparing apples with... say the moon (both are somehow round but that's about it).
> 
> Low density = long ways and in contrast high density means = shorter ways (of course there are other factors too). The longer the way and the less centralized (or polycentric) important infrastructure is, the more traffic, the more individual car traffic, the harder it gets to create a decent public transport network.


Rheintram, I completely agree with you.

The low density, lack of public transportation and polycentric nature of Dubai (and in other cities with similar characteristics (including where I live)) mean that almost everyone has to drive and travel long distances to get anywhere. The large number of people on the streets means that there is a lot of traffic.

The reason Mirdif does not have traffic jams has nothing do with the density. The reason is because the streets (I believe) are wider than in Deira and Bur Dubai, and because it is not the central business district of Dubai.



AltinD said:


> Anyway, I don't know what we are discussing here, because every major city has traffic jams and bigger then those Dubai has. Even the European or the few North American cities with fantastic public transportations systems, witness traffic jams of Dubai scale or bigger.


I think the reason why we are discussing the traffic jams in Dubai (even if they are smaller than in other cities around the world) is that there are few alternatives for commuters, Dubai has suffered considerable economic losses due to the traffic, and Dubai is growing so fast that the problem keeps on getting worse.



malec said:


> The big problem with this city is the climate, nobody wants to sweat in the ridiculous heat. In that case for PT to work you need the city to be even denser with stations even closer to people.


Yes, many people do not like the heat. Density would mean several things, including that people to not have to travel long distances and that narrower streets with taller buildings create shade.

People have lived in the Middle East for a long time and have adapted to the hot climate. If people mimic those cities and lifestyles, then possibly the issue of climate can be abated.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

since you're in phoenix, you could possibly explain the pitfalls of having a large and quickly expanding city in the otherwise inhospitable desert? 

people have argued that dubai, like phoenix or other extremely hot (or cold, as in the case of calgary, etc.) cities are disproportionately car dependent because of the uncomfortable temperatures. yet this doesn't explain why other miserably hot cities (hong kong, singapore, etc.) do not have the same levels of automobile dependence. 

people use PT when it makes sense to use it. i hope dubai and all the other rapidly expanding cities don't fall into the autocentrism that has severely compromised the urbanity and sustainability of NA cities.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Have you looked up Singapore and Hong Kong on the map?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

particlez said:


> since you're in phoenix, you could possibly explain the pitfalls of having a large and quickly expanding city in the otherwise inhospitable desert?
> 
> people have argued that dubai, like phoenix or other extremely hot (or cold, as in the case of calgary, etc.) cities are disproportionately car dependent because of the uncomfortable temperatures. yet this doesn't explain why other miserably hot cities (hong kong, singapore, etc.) do not have the same levels of automobile dependence.
> 
> people use PT when it makes sense to use it. i hope dubai and all the other rapidly expanding cities don't fall into the autocentrism that has severely compromised the urbanity and sustainability of NA cities.


However those cities don't reach 50 degrees Celsius. Do you know how hot that is?
It is like stepping into a sauna every time you go outside. The wind burns your face. You sweat like a pig within 2 minutes, and so on.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Let me explain you why city is expanding over barren lands and why the illusion of low density distant communities.

The core of Dubai (Deira and Bur Dubai) are very dense already and the presence of the International Airport almost inside the city makes it impossible to go tall in these area and to support the growing population that follows the boom in business, they had to expand out of the existing urban area. 

The so called SZR, where the towers are, was developed because it was the closed area to the city but of course it made more sense to build parallel to the highway (well distant from it actually and with separate service roads serving them) then in blocks. All the new residential and commercial areas under development might seam distant but all of them are part of the puzzle that will be the Dubai 2020 vision. Everything is planned for development and urbanizing and a vast network of Metro Lines, Trams, Buses and water transport (through the vast network of canals under development) is conceived and is starting being implemented. Many new residential areas are actually near business area and planned so to reduce and split the amount of the traffic generated.

There are hundreds of kilometers of Metro and likewise of trams under development, there are thousands of buses ordered for entering the service soon. Also dozens of water ferries are ordered as well and more will follow when more water canals are completed. 

What seams now as distant communities will become one day just totally different neighborhoods of an urban city but of course with integrated suburban entities like any other city. 

Till then I would still drive my car ... end of the story.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

^my post wasn't meant as an indictment against dubai. there's a LOT of land available. there are funds for a comprehensive PT system, yet there are many potential pitfalls with an availability of land; namely greedy developers in collusion with inept/corrupt politicos will allow for ever-increasing amounts of land to be developed as cheaply and as profitably as possible. it's what has occurred in other car-oriented places surrounded by flat land. the ensuing drop in density allows the car to take over. think of any north american city's postwar development. even if a comprehensive PT infrastructure could be magically overlaid, people would still use their cars. PT just isn't effective over lowered densities. 

at any rate, no one expects dubai to have the small footprint of hong kong or singapore. those cities however, come close to ideal for PT. btw, those two are already pretty much insufferable, not only because of the heat, but because of humidity. i just used them as examples of functioning public transit despite a hostile climate. similarly, the wendell cox type libertarians have argued against PT funding throughout the american sunbelt (from florida to arizona, transitioning from miserably hot and humid, to flat out hot). one of their main points is that commuters want to avoid the elements.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

^not that it's immediately pertinent to this discussion, but using 'hot weather' as a justification for automobile dependency is a pet peeve of mine. a comfortable, mediterranean climate is NOT a prerequisite for urbanism. 

granted, things like streetside cafes won't work in dubai, and its hot climate will force dubai to have different aesthetics from what many self-righteous architecture hacks associate with urbanism. but people confuse temperate european streetside aesthetics with urbanism. thus you get car-dependent yet aesthetically pleasing 'lifestyle' centers being touted as the answer to contemporary north american sprawl. it's silly, but people buy into it. inhospitable climates may require skywalks and underpasses and a dense, efficient PT system. but if they are implemented (and there is ample evidence to indicate that they will) dubai will escape the problems of the car.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

particlez said:


> similarly, the wendell cox type libertarians have argued against PT funding throughout the american sunbelt (from florida to arizona, transitioning from miserably hot and humid, to flat out hot). one of their main points is that commuters want to avoid the elements.


What, are Americans a bunch of fucking pussies? Unless you have a garage at your home and have the luxury of a spot in a parking garage at work, you will have to deal with the elements when driving. And low density sprawl has lots of vast parking spaces, which requires that people walk from their car to their destination in the elements as well.

It was a conscious choice to make communities sprawly and auto-dependent, a very bad one. SUch a decision was based on circumstances unique in history, lots of cheap fuel and plenty of available land near the city. Both of those conditions no longer are true.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

*Palm Monorail handover ceremony in Japan*

- Nakheel staff travel to Japan for training -
- Handover of monorail vehicles as they commence journey to Dubai -

Dubai, 21 August 2008: Nakheel, a Dubai World company and one of the world’s largest and most innovative real estate developers, marked the official handover of the Palm Monorail vehicles with a ceremony at Hitachi Kasado Works, Tokuyama City, Japan. Final inspections, conducted by leading railway system manufacturer Hitachi Ltd, are now completed, with the monorail trains commencing their journey to Dubai, where they will arrive in October to commence a period of live testing. 

The Palm Monorail is the first monorail project to be constructed in the Middle East. Nakheel recently sent members of their Palm Monorail operation and maintenance team to Japan to receive management and technical training from the Osaka monorail. The 5.45km long transport system will run between the Gateway Station at the trunk of Palm Jumeirah and the Atlantis’ Aquaventure Station on the crescent, calling at two intermediate stations on the way at Trump International Hotel & Tower, and the luxury retail centre Palm Mall.
(Nakheel)










Image (left to right):
Gaku Suzuki, Vice President and Executive Officer President & CEO of Industrial Systems, Hitachi; Marwan Al Qamzi, Nakheel Managing Director; and Mitsukazu Nakata, Nakheel Project Director, Palm Jumeirah Monorail and Gateway Towers Project.











I think it's way too early to start operating this. Need to wait at least 2 or 3years for more apartments and hotels to be built, and also connect it to the metro or else nobody will use it.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Malec, the primary reason for that is to send people to the Atlantis Hotel, not to serve the villa residents, which will always rely to their own luxury cars for moving around.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Pictures from *acassim*


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ thanks for the good update, project looks impressive. When i see the Japanese (quality engineering) Ceo of Hitachi responsible for the trains, it is a good sign which Londoners can only wish for, the London Public transport trains (tube ond over ground) are very unrelible ( constant signal failure), expensive and dirty. people who come to london and think the tube is great must come from a really bad country to loke london tube


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

As a Londoner, channel, you are should be aware of the age of the London underground. Take it into consideration when you judge and/or compare it with a modern system such as the one under construction in Dubai. And keep in mind that it will take any newly constructed system centuries to reach the density, length and ridership of Londons under- and overground system.


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

channel said:


> ^^ thanks for the good update, project looks impressive. When i see the Japanese (quality engineering) Ceo of Hitachi responsible for the trains, it is a good sign which Londoners can only wish for, the London Public transport trains (tube ond over ground) are very unrelible ( constant signal failure), expensive and dirty. people who come to london and think the tube is great must come from a really bad country to loke london tube


Really it is silly to compare a metro that has taken over 100 yrs to build with a system that will initially have only two lines by late next year! The Tube for all the imperfections and problems is actually a great metro system and many cities in the world do not come close in scope of coverage and uniqueness.

There is also that thing called hmmm how should I say, culture and heritage with the Tube. Dubai for all its glitz and big project hype is a bit sterile on both fronts and I expect the modern, spacious, automatic Dubai Metro to also be a bit the same. 

BUT you do have to give credit to Dubai for finally realising they needed mass transit (both metro and trams) and for committing to building it quickly and efficiently.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Yappofloyd said:


> There is also that thing called hmmm how should I say, culture and heritage with the Tube. Dubai for all its glitz and big project hype is a bit sterile on both fronts and I expect the modern, spacious, automatic Dubai Metro to also be a bit the same.


This is the most ridiculous thing I have heard in a long time ... how far can people go with nonsense talk just to make themself feel better with what they have (or can't have). hno:

It's a f*****g train to send you places for god sake, what "culture and herritage" has to do with it in any way. :nuts:


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

The Jabal Ali Station looks Awesome... and the one after the MoE station (going towards Jabal Ali) seems to be nearing completion as well....


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

Yappofloyd said:


> There is also that thing called hmmm how should I say, culture and heritage with the Tube. Dubai for all its glitz and big project hype is a bit sterile on both fronts and I expect the modern, spacious, automatic Dubai Metro to also be a bit the same.


damn the culture and heritage bull shit, if i am after that then i will go to a museum the system is creaky and gives so many people so much grief. The job of the tube is to transport efficiently, the london tube with striking threats, no aircon and expensive prices, do not meet the criteria. Yes it is better than nothing, and if was better then lot more people would use it and the busses instead of driving thier cars and clogging up the road and cause traffic jams. I see in your username that you are from Sudan, no wonder you like the tube.:bash:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

AltinD said:


> ^^ Malec, the primary reason for that is to send people to the Atlantis Hotel, not to serve the villa residents, which will always rely to their own luxury cars for moving around.


Well, they still have to find some way of getting from the metro to the monorail since there is no connection. Either that or get a taxi from the airport to atlantis


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

rheintram said:


> As a Londoner, channel, you are should be aware of the age of the London underground. Take it into consideration when you judge and/or compare it with a modern system such as the one under construction in Dubai. And keep in mind that it will take any newly constructed system centuries to reach the density, length and ridership of Londons under- and overground system.


yeah, just the way Germany became a modern country after we left in rubble at the end of 2nd world war hostilities. Look at germany now, better in everything industrial, because they had a good start from a clean piece of paper. London still putting up and paying for outdated infrastructure :bash: same sentiment goes for Japan


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

malec said:


> Well, they still have to find some way of getting from the metro to the monorail since there is no connection. Either that or get a taxi from the airport to atlantis


I am not talking about the hotel guests, all hotels in Dubai offer Airport pick up/drop off either free or at some extra charge. I am talking about the residents/tourists who would go to the water park. 

Anyway a 2 km extension of the monorail is already in the plans.


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

AltinD said:


> This is the most ridiculous thing I have heard in a long time ... how far can people go with nonsense talk just to make themself feel better with what they have (or can't have). hno:
> 
> It's a f*****g train to send you places for god sake, what "culture and herritage" has to do with it in any way. :nuts:


Yes well fine if a train is just a thing to go from A to B for you. But I'm not talking about a train and neither is the point about a train. It is a about a mass transit system.

It is about how all the great metros in the world have their own unique character or culture, something which represents and symbolises that city and system. The use of urban space, how the metro interacts with the city and vice versa. No worries if you don't get that. Being an old metro, The Tube also has much heritage.

Now I for one would not rank the Tube as one of my favourite systems (being probably Tokyo, Madrid, Lyon, HK & BA) but I do recognise and appreciate the character of the Tube and what a great network it has. Of course everyone agrees that is needs upgrading and improvements (very gradual but even being in London 2 weeks ago I noticed many station upgrades). For all the understandable whinging of regular Tube users at least your not in a mega-cities like Bangkok, Jakarta or HCM which have little (BKK) or no metro (the rest).

Dubai will have a great metro system one day undoubtedly, I visit Dubai at least 4 times a year (in the last 5 yrs) & I was there 10 days ago, so I have been following the progress of plans and construction. However, you cannot compare it with the Tube as both systems are just completely different in scope and nature.


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

channel said:


> I see in your username that you are from Sudan, no wonder you like the tube.:bash:


Mate, I really hope that this is not the extent of your analytical skills! If I was to apply the same logic for your username.........
Seriously, all the best for a strike and break down free week of Tube travelling.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

From *skdubai*











... yes, that's really an almost completed station.


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

*Solaris** delivers 225 city buses to Dubai
http://www.venturasystems.nl/show.php?PID=9&AID=66&Nav=
http://www.transportweekly.com/pages/en/news/articles/48377/
Solaris Bus & Coach has won in a public tender for the delivery of 225 city buses of the Dubai Roads & Transport Authority. Apart from the shipment, the contract includes the buses’ maintenance and service and has a total value of about 112 million Euro.

In fall last year, the Dubai transport company had issued a public tender for the delivery of 620 city buses.

In the end, the contracting entity decided to split the order. As a bottom line, Solaris Bus & Coach is to ship 225 buses to Dubai. The first part shipment is scheduled for November 2007, the final shipment for 2008. For the first five years, Solaris will also maintain and service the vehicles. A service station, operated by Polish Solaris staff until local workforce has been trained, is to be established at the site of the newly constructed fleet facility.

Among the 225 ordered buses, there are 150 articulated Solaris Urbino 18 and 75 Solaris Urbino 12 city buses. Due to the specific climatic and cultural conditions, the buses to be shipped to the Arab Emirates will feature a great number of special solutions. Among other things, all buses will feature a so-called family zone. The area between the first and the second door will, form a family compartment for women and children. All inscriptions in the buses, including the instrument panel, will be bi-lingual - Arab and English. Also, all vehicles are going to be equipped with a video surveillance system.


*
*Solaris Bus & Coach*

http://www.solarisbus.pl/en/
http://www.solarisbus.pl/en/urbino,gallery.html

Solaris Bus & Coach S.A. is a bus, coach and trolleybus manufacturer based in Bolechowo and Środa Wielkopolska, near Poznań, Poland.
Solaris produced the first European bus model using hybrid technology, the Solaris Urbino 18 Hybrid. That hybrid model was ordered a few months ago by the Polish city of Poznań.






































solaris urbino 18 for Dubai :


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

particlez said:


> since you're in phoenix, you could possibly explain the pitfalls of having a large and quickly expanding city in the otherwise inhospitable desert?


Let me first say (as a resident of a desert) that deserts are not inhospitable. The only way (for people that are not native of an “extreme” climate) to live in such a place is to adapt and adjust to the climate. You also have to accept the climate. But each climate of the world can be inhabited since they are all hospitable.



particlez said:


> people have argued that dubai, like phoenix or other extremely hot (or cold, as in the case of calgary, etc.) cities are disproportionately car dependent because of the uncomfortable temperatures. yet this doesn't explain why other miserably hot cities (hong kong, singapore, etc.) do not have the same levels of automobile dependence.


Climate does not automatically determine the development of cities, but it can affect it (whether good or bad). But there are many examples throughout the world which show that the local climate does not hinder the development of a city. See below.

I personally think the main reason Phoenix and Dubai are such low-density cities that are highly dependent on the private car is due to when they developed. When the car did not exist, people had to live close to the urban centre so they can have access to amenities and their places of occupation. With the car, people can live far away from a city (or their workplace) and still have easy access to all the amenities.

Phoenix used to be a very small city. After World War II, there was a large population boom. People were able to live away from the urban centre because the car was more accessible to the average person (due to cost) and cars were highly desirable due to their social status. The result of a large population increase along with high rates of car ownership can be seen today. Phoenix has one of the lowest densities in the United States (and therefore probably the world). The downtown area suffers a lot (even McDonald’s had to close its only downtown store due to low sales) since there are multiple business and commercial centres scattered throughout the metropolitan area (this is the polycentric model to which Rheintram referred). There are signs that the downtown will improve greatly in the coming years, but there are still problems.

This is all a result of low density and car dependence. Both are also prevalent in Dubai.

Of course, we cannot analyze Dubai as much because the city is so new and it is growing so fast. Once the growth slows will we be able to fully understand Dubai’s development pattern and understand the results.



malec said:


> However those cities don't reach 50 degrees Celsius. Do you know how hot that is?
> It is like stepping into a sauna every time you go outside. The wind burns your face. You sweat like a pig within 2 minutes, and so on.


Well actually none of those cities reach 50 degrees Celsius (122 degrees Fahrenheit) on an average day. The highest average high temperature in Dubai is 44 C (111 F).(Source) And the highest average high temperature in Phoenix is 42 C (107 F). Of course day to day temperatures can be much higher. Also, humidity can make it feel warmer.



particlez said:


> ^not that it's immediately pertinent to this discussion, but using 'hot weather' as a justification for automobile dependency is a pet peeve of mine. a comfortable, mediterranean climate is NOT a prerequisite for urbanism.
> 
> granted, things like streetside cafes won't work in dubai, and its hot climate will force dubai to have different aesthetics from what many self-righteous architecture hacks associate with urbanism. but people confuse temperate european streetside aesthetics with urbanism. thus you get car-dependent yet aesthetically pleasing 'lifestyle' centers being touted as the answer to contemporary north american sprawl. it's silly, but people buy into it. inhospitable climates may require skywalks and underpasses and a dense, efficient PT system. but if they are implemented (and there is ample evidence to indicate that they will) dubai will escape the problems of the car.


I agree with the idea that “a comfortable, mediterranean climate is NOT a prerequisite for urbanism.” Urbanism can flourish in any part of the world, as long as it is done correctly. I will expand on this issue below

But, I disagree with the idea that “streetside cafes won’t work in dubai.” Again, I will expand on this below.


-------


Now I want to go in-depth and look at cities that are all located in desert and desert-like climates. Each of these cities had to deal with the issues of heat, sun, and water. They are old cities and therefore their models have succeeded and sustained a population for a long time. These cities should be used a model for Dubai and other desert cities around the world.

Many people say that cities located in extreme climates cannot have a vibrant pedestrian culture. They also say that such cities cannot benefit from public transportation because the climate will deter people from going outdoors to access the transport.

Well, they are wrong. There are many cities located in extreme climates that have a thriving outdoor scene.

Look at Cairo:


by Zuikutis at IgoUgo


by Matt at Picasa

While temperatures are about 10 degrees Celsius (15 degrees Fahrenheit) lower than in Dubai during the summer, many people would still consider Cairo to be warm. People walk around regardless of how hot it is.

Baghdad:


by Matanski at Blogspot

Baghdad also has a very similar climate during the summer months as Dubai does. The average high in Baghdad during July is 43 C (109 F).

While Jerusalem (Al Quds) has a much colder climate during the summer (around 30 C (85 F) as the average high), it is located in what many would consider a desert-like climate. There is a long history in Jerusalem and the Old City is the ideal place for the pedestrian climate:


by Chris Brooks

But there is no reason to actually show such examples because Dubai itself _does_ have a thriving pedestrian scene.


by Imre Solt


From Flickr

The above examples clearly show that dense, pedestrian-based cities (or at least districts) can thrive in warm climates. To help the situation, the density creates shade that cools the area down. The close proximity of stores, offices and community centres in these dense areas mean people do not have to walk far. So, even if the shade is not working to stop the heat, people do not have to walk a long distance to reach their destinations. Public transportation can support the density to transport people across the city. As luv2bebrown mentioned, dense areas have a lot of traffic and congestion. The bus and/or subway network will make getting around such a city even easier.

Particlez said that “a comfortable, mediterranean climate is NOT a prerequisite for urbanism.” The examples of Cairo, Baghdad, Jerusalem and Dubai show that Particlez is correct. There can still be bustling pedestrian streets, regardless of the climate.

But, Particlez said that outdoor cafés cannot work in warm climates. This is wrong. You could build outdoor courtyards with shade. Sinking the courtyard so the ground is about a metre below the surrounding area could also help cool the area down even more.

While I am not sure about the elevation of the Basta Art Café, in Dubai, I believe it is very popular:


From TripAdvisor


by Anilegna of Flickr

Outdoor cafés in warm areas can be successful. But, they have to be done correctly.

There are many other warm cities throughout the world where sprawl and cars do not play a role in the city’s development pattern. Some warm cities may have urbanism due to age, economics or topography. But, they all share the important common characteristic of being warm cities.

Therefore, we can come to the clear conclusion that Dubai and Phoenix are not car-dependent cities due to the climate and temperatures. The reasons are much more involved and specific. And therefore it is not an issue to discuss at this very moment.

If we want to look at the density of cities and not the pedestrian scene (even though they do feed off each other), then Shibam is a perfect example. This city in Yemen is very compact and is considered to have the world’s first high-rises.


by Jialiang Gao


by fallschirmhosen at IgoUgo

If Dubai tried to mimic city structures in the above cities and truly worked for a dense, vibrant city, then there could be a possibility that the public transportation will succeed, no matter what. The density and pedestrian culture of Dubai will naturally support the network. People will ride the bus or Metro from one part of the city to the other. When they get off, they will be able to easily walk to their eventual destination.

The future of public transportation in Dubai has nothing to do with the climate or temperature. It has everything to do with density, and pedestrian-friendly areas.

If I have made an error in the above post (typos and incorrect information/data), please let me know and I will attempt to address the issue. Thanks.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> NEW LINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dubai to tender Palm Deira metro deal
> Published: 29 August 2008 16:23 GMT Author: Colin Foreman More by this Author Last Updated: 31 August 2008 14:00 Reader Responses
> ...


It's basically this:











I think some big things needed are:

-High-speed rail linking all emirates (and other countries as well), that doesn't carry only passangers.
-Sharjah get off their asses and cooperate with Dubai to get some proper transport between the two.
-More lines to serve various areas in dubai, and also provide more connections. Example is the one going from palm deira could be extended to deira or bur dubai for example.
-Tram line to maritime city, this place will have high towers in a small area.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Taking the bus gets more popular in Dubai
Staff Report
05 September 2008, 23:12


Dubai: *One and a half million more bus rides have been taken in Dubai this year as compared to last year, the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) announced on Friay.*

Statistics compiled by the RTA revealed that *public buses operated by the Public Transport Agency served 47 million passengers in more than 981,000 trips on 70 routes since the start of this year.*

During the same time last year, 45.5 million passengers were served, which indicates *a rise in bus ridership of 1.5 million*.

Abdullah Yousuf Al Ali, director of the Buses Department at the RTA's Public Transport Agency, stated that *the Agency is currently engaged in developing an integrated plan to upgrade the level of services provided by public buses.* "This is envisaged in inaugurating a number of new buses, such as articulated and double-decker ones, *which will enable us to cover 95 per cent of Dubai urban area in less than three years*."

"We will also be *introducing state-of-the-art inter-city buses* to link the emirate of Dubai with Abu Dhabi, as well as Sharjah, Ajman, Umm Al Quwain, Ras Al Khaimah and Fujairah. Other key cities such as Al Ain, Al Dhaid, Masafi and Jebel Ali will also be covered," he added.

*Last year, the RTA issued tenders for supplying 620 buses*, including 170 double-decker buses, 300 articulated buses and 150 standard buses, he said. *It is anticipated that RTA will take delivery in March 2009.*​
http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/08/09/06/10242902.html


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

More Pick-up Points Sought on Sharjah-Dubai Bus Route
Joy Sengupta
6 September 2008


DUBAI - *A large number of people travelling everyday from Sharjah to Dubai in public buses, have requested the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) to increase the number of pick-up points along the route.*

They say that they have to struggle through the traffic Sharjah to reach the bus stations.

At present, people can catch a bus to Dubai from the Al Jubail Bus station in Sharjah.

*These buses only leave the station once they are full and don’t stop anywhere until they reach the bus stations in Dubai.*

*However, while coming to Sharjah from Dubai, these buses stop at some locations like Al Nahda (near Ansar Mall), King Faisal Street etc.*

Reaction to requests on the matter, *officials of Public Transport Agency (PTA) have urged the public to identify the areas where the buses could stop to pick up passengers*.

Salim Mohammed Qasim, who lives in the Al Nahda area in Sharjah, said, “In the Al Nahda area, getting a taxi to Dubai is impossible during the morning hours. My only option is a bus ride for which I have to travel all the way to the Al Jubail bus station. For this, I have to start from my home very early as the roads are crowded and catching a cab is a difficult deal. The RTA must consider some more pick-up points other than the bus station in Sharjah, for the benefit of the commuters.”

“An increase in the pick-up points will really help us. I live in the Al Tawoun area where there are very few taxis. In order to reach my work place by 9am, I have to leave home by 6am. Reaching the bus station in Sharjah is so difficult in the morning. We request the RTA to help us,” added Prashantha Dharmanathan, who works in a real estate office on Shaikh Zayed Road.

*Earlier, the RTA had said that it was planning to increase the number of pick-up and drop-off points between Dubai and Sharjah.*

When contacted, Abdullah Yousuf Al Ali, Director of Public Bus Department, said people were free to contact the RTA in this connection.

*“At present, there are a few drop-off points for passengers coming to Sharjah from Dubai. If there are a large number of people of one particular area who are facing this problem, they are free to contact the RTA and place a suggestion through the RTA web site or even by calling us. Once it is done, the matter will be forwarded to the Planning Section who will conduct a study on the issue. If found feasible, we will implement it. The RTA is presently thinking of a lot of things in order to improve the services,” he pointed out.*​
http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...theuae/2008/September/theuae_September143.xml


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Haha, Sharjah residents asking for a more convinient service offered by Dubai authorities.


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ lol no choice, not like Sharjah is going to do anything about it in the next decade or so....


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

All Systems Gear up for Dubai Metro’s Official Test Run This Month
Joy Sengupta
17 September 2008


DUBAI — *With the ‘official’ test run of the Dubai Metro slated to take place any time this month, Abdul Majid Al Khaja, CEO of the Rail Agency at the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA), said the track from Jebel Ali to Rashidiya was ready for use.*

He said that nearly *500 metres of Metro tracks were being laid everyday*. The official also said that *90 per cent work on the Red Line* of the Dh15.5 billion project *was complete*.

The Red Line of Dubai Metro will cover Shaikh Zayed Road, Jebel Ali, BurJuman, Union Square, up to the Dubai International Airport, and will start in September next year.

Khaja said that work on the *Green Line* too was *60 per cent complete*. He added that *four Metro trains are arriving every month* in the emirate from Japan.

While the *fare between two stations is expected to be less than Dh10*, the charges will be different for different classes, Khaja told Khaleej Times.

Each train of the Dubai Metro will consist of three classes, namely the Golden Class, Women and Children Class, and Silver Class.

*“The actual fares will be announced within a month,” the official said.*

The *Metro trains* are being s*ubjected to short test runs almost every day*. 

“From the moment they arrive, the trains are being subjected to intensive testing. The official test run on the 11.4km track from Jebel Ali underground terminal to Ibn Battuta station will happen any time this month,” he said.​
http://www.khaleejtimes.com/Display...tember/theuae_September408.xml&section=theuae


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

goooooooooooo dubai!
2005 i was in dubai and i was thinking this city needs metro!
i was in sharja and everyday the same pronlems getting to dubai!
as an iranian i support progress in dubai!its our littlle sister!
many iranians living there!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dubai Metro: Full Steam Ahead


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

*Dubai Metro trial operation held*
_by Dylan Bowman, 21 September 2008_

A trial operation of Dubai's metro was held on Saturday as the emirate's first mass transit system took another step towards completion.

A train ran for 11km between Jebel Ali Station and Ibn Battuta Mall Station, starting its trial run at a speed of 30 km/h and accelerating up to 90 km/h, state news agency WAM reported.

The train on trial consisted of five coaches that can carry up to 643 passengers.

The trial was held in the presence of Dubai ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum, also UAE vice president and prime minister.

Also on Saturday Sheikh Mohammed commissioned the metro's internet wireless service (Wi-Fi), which will covers all Red Line and Green Line trains, WAM reported. 

The service, provided by Du, will allow passengers to use their laptops while riding on the trains.

Once completed, the 15.5 billion-dirham ($4.22 billion) Dubai Metro will be the world's largest automated driverless metro system, with Green and Red lines extending 75 kilometres and consisting of 47 stations, including 10 underground stations.

Link to the article


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

From Gulf News


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

I used the public buses after nearly 7-8 years yesterday and realised just why i stopped using them in the first place and wished i could go back and get my car from the service center!!!!! 

It is gonna take a miracle to pry me away from my car after yesterday's torturous journey!!!!


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ hopefully the metro will be a better experience, its really sad that bitter experience such as yours (not your fault) put people off from PT and into their cars and the jams and pollution that comes with it hno:


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

It's odd that Dubai went for SOLARIS buses. While they are quite reliable and solid machines, SOLARIS is a low-cost producer and usually Dubai aims high in terms of prices and bling.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

rheintram said:


> It's odd that Dubai went for SOLARIS buses. While they are quite reliable and solid machines, SOLARIS is a low-cost producer and usually Dubai aims high in terms of prices and bling.


Dont get fooled.. Dubai, may have a lot of money, and they spend it in personal things.. true. However, when it comes to public things... price is an issue and they are always prepared to pay less...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

They have bought many Mercedes buses and they will buy hundreds of MAN buses as well. 

BTW, I saw a new Solaris bus today stranded by the side of the road with the engine cover at the back open. Oh, and one of the soon-to-be-decommissioned Marco Polo buses (made by SCANIA, Brazil) bursted into flames in the middle of a busy city street. :runaway:


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ yea, saw that, the bus stand where it was at was also burnt and there was nothing much left of it. here is a pic of it....


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

OH MY GOSH what happened?


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

A bus burst into flames on 18 September 2008 (no one was injured).

You can see some photos and read about it here:

http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/08/09/18/10245920.html
http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/08/09/19/10246180.html


----------



## Dreamtofly (Jul 31, 2008)

I am not wondering by it happening it in Dubai. By the way folks Dubai are full of lies. They always aiming to be world class but all the resources is low class. I heard a lot on incident fire on a Dubai new building caught on fire I think there really something wrong with that city. Huge Hotel last month just caught on fired I think the name is Atlantis.

DUABI IS NOT SAFE CITY

They just over exaggerated the publicity of the city. There is no spirit of a city.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, thank you for your contribution.


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

Dreamtofly said:


> I am not wondering by it happening it in Dubai. By the way folks Dubai are full of lies. They always aiming to be world class but all the resources is low class. I heard a lot on incident fire on a Dubai new building caught on fire I think there really something wrong with that city. Huge Hotel last month just caught on fired I think the name is Atlantis.
> 
> DUABI << wrong spelling :lol: IS NOT SAFE CITY
> 
> They just over exaggerated the publicity of the city. There is no spirit of a city.


you want an unsafe city, come to London or your native philipine with all its corruption, mafia rackeetering, world class poverty. FREAK


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Just spent the weekend in dubai, and can personally say that they need to finish the metro NOW  Traffic was ridiculous, worse than anything Ive had to deal with in the US and even worse than the crap I have gotten used to in Doha.
They were working on the construction of the 2nd line? right next to my hotel in Diera


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

wow, how did I miss this thread? :shocked:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

LoverOfDubai said:


> But please inform me of the true reason for many female-only places in the Gulf. I would be really interested to learn more about it.


It is simply because they want females to be comfortable and not stuck between guys !


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by IanVisits


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

mr_storms said:


> Just spent the weekend in dubai, and can personally say that they need to finish the metro NOW  Traffic was ridiculous, worse than anything Ive had to deal with in the US and even worse than the crap I have gotten used to in Doha.
> They were working on the construction of the 2nd line? right next to my hotel in Diera


Ah, Deira :nuts:


----------



## Bubble Eyes (Sep 24, 2008)

Dreamtofly said:


> I am not wondering by it happening it in Dubai. By the way folks Dubai are full of lies. They always aiming to be world class but all the resources is low class. I heard a lot on incident fire on a Dubai new building caught on fire I think there really something wrong with that city. Huge Hotel last month just caught on fired I think the name is Atlantis.
> DUABI IS NOT SAFE CITY
> 
> They just over exaggerated the publicity of the city. There is no spirit of a city.


your command of the english language is very poor, please go to at evening english language tuition in your local college to improve your english. PEASANT :bash:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by imredubai
































































by benjamin73fr


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

smussuw said:


> It is simply because they want females to be comfortable and not stuck between guys !


Shukran.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

many westeners dont understabd this!in iran it is the same !and many women are happy to get seperate trains!
in germany when train is full young people even dont givetheir seat to elder people!
iniran when train is full usually people give their seats to women when the woman train is too full and woman have to travel with man!


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Japan Underground has women only sections too, for peak hours. We all know how full Tokyo underground gets at peak hours...


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> many westeners dont understabd this!in iran it is the same !and many women are happy to get seperate trains!
> in germany when train is full young people even dont givetheir seat to elder people!
> iniran when train is full usually people give their seats to women when the woman train is too full and woman have to travel with man!


So women are like handicapped people? 

And whats so bad for a women to travel in same train as man? Its not like everybody stares at her or even touches her. Might be different in Islam countries but in Germany, man are mainly civilized.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ How is civilized even relevant? You obviously don't know what u are talking about.

Going to females and kids train is optional to the ones who prefer to do so. It is because many females wouldn't want to be sitting between guys. In fact the only reason for example why my mother might have a slightest desire of wanting to use the metro would be the fact that there are dedicated trains for them.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

goschio said:


> So women are like handicapped people?
> 
> And whats so bad for a women to travel in same train as man? Its not like everybody stares at her or even touches her. Might be different in Islam countries but in Germany, man are mainly civilized.


I think it is not for us to discuss whether Ladies only wagons are good or bad idea. By definition, that's their way, and if women feel better that way, why change it?

A different story would be if women COULD NOT access the other wagons...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by imredubai


----------



## Bubble Eyes (Sep 24, 2008)

smussuw said:


> It is simply because they want females to be comfortable and not stuck between guys !



or avoid problems such as this that has plagued the New York MTA



> NYC transit plans anti-groping campaign
> 6 August 2008
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) - People who get groped on crowded subway trains will be encouraged to report it as part of an anti-groping campaign being launched by New York City Transit next month.
> ...


hno:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

goschio said:


> So women are like handicapped people?
> 
> And whats so bad for a women to travel in same train as man? Its not like everybody stares at her or even touches her. Might be different in Islam countries but in Germany, man are mainly civilized.


listen potatoe
who was saying womanare handicaped!
1.we have respect for our woman and we dont want them to stay while we are sitting!never heard about gentlements?huh!
2.woman can go to trains with man noproblem but those who dont feel comfortable cause its to full and they dont want to get in between two man and getting pressed can go to woman only trains!
but even if they use the train with man no one even dares to touch her cause people have honour and help the woman!
opposite of germany where old peiople are getting beart up bye thugs,foreigners being killed by nazis and womenbeeing raped without any helpfrom people who only watch! and how civilized u german are u have showed to the workd bye burning 6 million kids and woman of jewish origin,1million sinti and roma.....
so dont even try to tell what is civilized and what not!


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Dubai is the city of the future!


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

smussuw said:


> ^^ How is civilized even relevant? You obviously don't know what u are talking about.
> 
> Going to females and kids train is optional to the ones who prefer to do so. It is because many females wouldn't want to be sitting between guys. In fact the only reason for example why my mother might have a slightest desire of wanting to use the metro would be the fact that there are dedicated trains for them.



this makes no sense whatsoever. it may be a cultural thing but to have a separate train for females is disturbing. the reasoning you gave about women not wanting to ride a train because they didn't want to sit between guys is also laughable. I'd love to hear an Arab female's perspective. I can honestly say that I'm glad that I don't live in such a culture. you made it sound like as if Arab men aren't capable of controlling themselves, and a 10 minutes ride next to a woman is somewhat a scary thing. these pathetic practices need to be changed. building tall buildings and roads with foreign knowledge doesn't equate to civilization, respecting humanity is.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ Talk about being self-centralized ! The world doesn't evolve around what u think make sense and it is apparent that you don't know what ur talking about at all ! So stop being imperialistic and start learning that there is something beyond the US where people have a different understanding of respecting women !


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

mike7743 said:


> this makes no sense whatsoever. it may be a cultural thing but to have a separate train for females is disturbing. the reasoning you gave about women not wanting to ride a train because they didn't want to sit between guys is also laughable. I'd love to hear an Arab female's perspective. I can honestly say that I'm glad that I don't live in such a culture. you made it sound like as if Arab men aren't capable of controlling themselves, and a 10 minutes ride next to a woman is somewhat a scary thing. these pathetic practices need to be changed. building tall buildings and roads with foreign knowledge doesn't equate to civilization, respecting humanity is.


Women-only cars also exist in Japan, Korea, Mexico, Brazil, and other non-Arab countries.

I'm sure western countries would install such cars if groping became a problem.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

in iran if a woman wants to travel with man its ok!








it is as normal as in other citys!
but many woman specialy elder or more religiouse women dont want to sit next man!we should respect everybody!
so if u want to travel with man its cool and if not its cool too!


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

smussuw said:


> ^^ Talk about being self-centralized ! *The world doesn't evolve around what u think make sense* and it is apparent that you don't know what ur talking about at all ! So stop being imperialistic and start learning that there is something beyond the US where people have a different understanding of respecting women !



thanks for pointing that out Captain Obvious

the fact of the matter is there is no "different understanding" of "respecting "women" by denying their basic right to live their lives. you can get all defensive if you want and make a fuss about it but that doesn't change the fact. you want to insult my country and it's values yet your nation and it's culture aspires to be it. how ironic. your whole country is trying to become one Big part of the USA (with British and Americans building and running everything)

if you ask me, that's laughable.


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

OK enough, can you pleas shut up now!! for one you are wayyy off topic.

and as for having women only trains, they exist in many countries in the world, not just in the Arab world. There are dedicated women only trains in a lot of Suburban train services in India as well and i see nothing there which takes away any rights from any women. If anything, it encourages women to get out and work or do anything with a certain amount of privacy/freedom if that *choose* to have it!!! Not having that choice would be discriminatory and you for suggesting this are the one who wants to take away their freedom. Do you actually know how the women in these countries feel and what their values are to even have the right to make any comments here?

Commenting on other's civilization when you know nothing about it apart from what you see on TV is completely pathetic and i quite frankly think you need to learn more before you ever comment on forums again!!!


----------



## paul.c.martens (Oct 14, 2006)

mike7743 said:


> if you ask me, that's laughable.


Hmmmm . . . .

What's not funny is the amount of ignorance you have on America's (or the west's) problems with women. Rape and sexual assault per capita in America is high, top 10 in the world actually. How 'progressive'! The UAE's statistics are literally a fraction of America's (per capita). Saudi Arabia? 1/100 of the rape (per capita) as compared to America. Considering the UAE's punishment for rape can easily be the death sentence, you can understand why men show respect for women over there.

Every country has its problems with the way they handle women, America is no exception.

Anyway, onto those trains -- can't wait for the monorails to be running on the palm!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

pleaaaaaaaaase lets stop this!lets enjoy progress in the world and lets not get involved in this childisch "my father is stronger than yours"behavejour!


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Dubai must recognise need for public transport
United Arab Emirates: Monday, 06 October 2008 at 14:29









Former London mayor Ken Livingstone would be 'delighted' to advise on Dubai's planning.


The controversial former mayor of *London Ken Livingstone today urges Dubai to recognise the need for an efficient public transport system if it wants to succeed in becoming a major financial centre*.

*Livingstone*, who *has strong ideas on how cities should be run* and the driving force behind the London's successful 2012 Olympic bid, was speaking to regional and international press at Cityscape Dubai, the world's largest business-to-business real estate investment and development event.

*Ken*, who is chairing the World Architecture Congress which is part of the Cityscape programme, *was recently appointed an advisor on urban planning to Caracas, Venezuela, acting as a consultant on the city's policing and transport. Asked if he would consider taking on a similar role for Dubai, he said: 'I'd be delighted!'*

With strong ideas about how a city should be run, Ken has never been afraid of controversy. He introduced the congestion charge in London and oversaw a transformation of the city's aging transport infrastructure to free up London traffic.

Making his first visit to Dubai, Ken said he had previously only passed through Dubai airport on his way to Australia. *But asked for his suggestions on how Dubai could be improved, he replied: 'Dubai must recognise a modern financial district requires the vast majority of workers to use public transport.'*

How does he think the global economic crisis will impact the development of Dubai? 'It represents a real opportunity as economic power continues to shift from America and Europe's financial centres to the growing economies of Asia,' he said.

Ken had no fear that the economic crisis will adversely impact the 2012 Olympics in London. 'Initially the government will have to put up some more of the construction costs for the media centre and the Olympic village but they will get the money back when these are sold after the Olympic games,' he said.

Livingstone has twice held the chief executive office in London, firstly as leader of the Greater London Council from 1981 until the council was abolished in 1986 by Margaret Thatcher's government. He became the first directly elected Mayor of London when London-wide government was restored in 2000.

Ken was defeated in his second re-election bid by Boris Johnson in May 2008. He has written two books, If Voting Changed Anything They'd Abolish It and Livingstone's Labour. He is currently working on his autobiography for publication in 2009.

Cityscape Dubai is expected to break new records this year with more than 60,000 participants from over 150 countries attending the exhibition and conferences taking place from 6-9 October 2008 at the Dubai International Exhibition Centre. Now in its seventh year, Cityscape Dubai features a series of important conferences of which the World Architecture Congress is one.

Other conferences taking place at Cityscape Dubai include the Real Estate Leadership Strategy Summit and the International Real Estate Investment and Development Conference, Cityscape Dubai's main conference. In addition, Cityscape Dubai hosts the second Cityscape Dubai Hotel and Tourism Investment and Development Conference and the Middle East Facilities and Asset Management Conference.

Platinum sponsors of Cityscape are: Nakheel, Aldar, Dar Al Arkan, Qatari Diar, Saraya, and Tanmiyat. Gold sponsor are: Abyaar, Aqaba Development Corporation, and Tameer. Silver sponsors are: Al Qudra Real Estate, MAG Property Development, and Iskandar Financial District.

The conferences are also backed by leading sponsors. Associate sponsor of the World Architecture Congress are Al Fajer Property and headline sponsors are Groho, Arup, Timelinks and Move In. Diamond sponsors of the Hotel and Tourism Investment and Development Conference are Bawadi, platinum sponsors are Group RCI and silver sponsors are SNASCO. Gold sponsor of the Facilities and Asset Management Conference are Wasl.​
http://www.ameinfo.com/170506.html


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

what is Ren Ken doing, telling Dubai how to do things, it should be the other way around. Two face hypocrite Ken has no right to lecture dubai about efficient public transport when the london transport under his reign has a lot of improvement to do. He also vetoed motorbikes from using the bus lanes in london, put up congestion charge that is more a money making gimmick then reducing congestion


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Ken knows what he's talking about


----------



## mwg12a (Sep 3, 2007)

paul.c.martens said:


> Hmmmm . . . .
> 
> What's not funny is the amount of ignorance you have on America's (or the west's) problems with women. Rape and sexual assault per capita in America is high, top 10 in the world actually. How 'progressive'! The UAE's statistics are literally a fraction of America's (per capita). Saudi Arabia? 1/100 of the rape (per capita) as compared to America. Considering the UAE's punishment for rape can easily be the death sentence, you can understand why men show respect for women over there.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's why they rape men instead....:lol::bash:


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Here are a few updates of the Palm Jumeirah Monorail:

*Viaduct*:








by Richard Head; 13 October 2008

*Trump Station*:








by Richard Head; 13 October 2008









by Richard Head; 13 October 2008









by Richard Head; 13 October 2008









by Richard Head; 13 October 2008

*And here is a video that somewhat describes the switching system for the monorail*:


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

what kind of tram project costs 20 billion?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ where does it say 20 billions for the tram?


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

i drove past jebal ali and also seen the trams on the tracks for testing


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ hmmm, I never knew that u were in Dubai ...


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

LoverofDubai said:


> Emaar denies problems on Dubai Tram project
> by Jamie on Saturday, 08 November 2008
> 
> Emaar Properties' US $20 billion (AED73 billion) Downtown Burj Dubai tram project may be in jeopardy and the company is going through an "across the board belt-tightening exercise," a former top executive has said.


just above


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ thats a mistake, the $20 billions is for the whole Burj Dubai downtown project and not only the tram.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

It can be argued whether non-mororized modes of transportation are actually considered public transportation. But anyway here is an article about an attempt by the RTA to increase pedestrian activity in Dubai:


Pedestrian network planned in Dubai
By Sunita Menon, Staff Reporter
11 November 2008, 00:11









Javed Nawab of Gulf News
Pedestrians use the exit of an airconditioned pedestrian crossing across the Abu Baker Al Siddiqi Road in Deira.









Nawab of Gulf News
A new airconditioned bridge for pedestrians with escalators is ready for the public at the Abu Baker Al Siddiqi Road in Deira.


Dubai: A short fitness walk through *a network of air-conditioned crossings and subways* will not only keep diseases at bay but also enable public move around in hot weather depending less on vehicles.

The Dubai *Road and Transport Authority will be linking up major buildings through air-conditioned walkways in some areas*.

These buildings will also be linked using covered walkways with main roads as well as Dubai Metro stations to increase pedestrian mobility.

*"The strategy will minimise the reliance on vehicles for short trips, and accordingly cut short road congestion as well as pollution in the emirate.*

*"Walking is one of the safe modes of mobility, which has good health benefits. It is also an economical mode of mobility that saves time compared to vehicles, particularly in congested places and during peak times,"* said Abdul Mohsen Ebrahim Younes, Chief Executive Officer of the RTA's Strategy and Corporate Support Services.

The new arrangement will also bring down the nuisance of jaywalkers whose numbers are on the rise in the Emirate.

Statistics provided by Dubai police in August this year shows *some 1,022 jaywalkers have been fined in Dubai from January until the end of July.*

*Crossings: Many near completion*

Currently, pedestrian crossings are under construction at Abu Hail Road, Beirut Road, Umm Suqeim Road, Airport Road, Casablanca Road and Abu Baker Al Siddiqi Road.

More crossings will be built on Emirates Road, Shaikh Zayed Road, Damascus Road, Khalid Bin Al Waleed Road, Salahuddin Road, Baniyas Road, Al Rashid Road, Zabeel Road, Al Wasl Road, Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Road and Al Rabbat Road.

According to the RTA, the Emirate of Dubai showed *a 15 per cent drop in fatalities from traffic accidents to 196 cases during the first nine months of 2008 from 231 cases reported during the same period in 2007.

Fatal run-over accidents dropped to 73 cases from 97 during the same period last year.*​
http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/08/11/11/10258739.html


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

LoverOfDubai said:


> No, there is no heavy rail in the United Arab Emirates. But, there are plans to implement a railway by 2011.
> 
> There is a thread for a UAE Railway. Go here to read a recent article about the railway.


Actually, in a country above world's largest oil reserves and everyone has a car, there may not be a need for railways.


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

serdar samanlı;27973238 said:


> Actually, in a country above world's largest oil reserves and everyone has a car, there may not be a need for railways.


That just sounded SO WRONG... I'm sure the Dubai forumers here would rip you apart >__>


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

serdar samanlı;27973238 said:


> Actually, in a country above world's largest oil reserves and everyone has a car, there may not be a need for railways.


Every country in the world needs railways my friend... highways can only do so much, at some point you need more efficiency!!


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

serdar samanlı;27973238 said:


> Actually, in a country above world's largest oil reserves and everyone has a car, there may not be a need for railways.


Like deasine said, your statement is completely flawed.

Just because there is a supply of oil does not mean railways are not needed. The point of rail is to transport a large number of people long distances.
Private cars would be able to do exactly the same thing, but then you would need a road that has the capacity to move all those cars at the same time. Plus, if you consider pollution, traffic, fuel, _et cetera_, rail would be an ideal choice.

Construction of railroads is not something that happens in direct response to decreased supplies of fuel or increased costs for energy. While such conditions may support railroads, they are almost always created to reduce traffic and provide alternatives modes of transport.

This is exactly what officials in the United Arab Emirates are considering. Roadways around the country cannot constantly be widened to support the country's rising population. As there is more demand to travel across the country, it becomes a wise move to create a railroad so that people can get to their destinations faster and without doing the driving themselves.

serdar samanlı, I hope you reconsider the association between oil supplies and the benefit of railroads in the United Arab Emirates.
If you want to debate the above, please voice your opinion. This is exactly how forums are to be used. But, sadly this thread lacks a lot of discussion that I feel is needed.


----------



## ARailSystemsEngineer (Oct 24, 2006)

serdar samanlı;27973238 said:


> Actually, in a country above world's largest oil reserves and everyone has a car, there may not be a need for railways.


I think the inter-emirates railway is intended primarily for freight...

And I think you'll also find that some of the emirates don't have a lot of oil.

Rse


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Like Dubai for example ... however cheap oil or not, a good and reliable public transport is needed, especially if the city grows and develop.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is a photo and a report about the Palm Jumeirah Monorail:



Parisian Girl said:


>





hot4dubai said:


> Good news...just saw the Palm Monorail glide past my window....amazing sight...first the fireworks and now the monorail train..Awesome!
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Here are some photos of the testing for the Palm Jumeirah Monorail:



Chakazoolu said:


> I was driving down the palm and just thought.... coooooooool! Lucky I had my camera!


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

RTA Approves Suppliers of the 1616 Bus Deal
22 November 2008


The Board of Directors of Roads & Transport Authority *(RTA) approved 5 of the best bus suppliers worldwide to supply 1616 brand new highly sophisticated buses at a total cost of AED8.6 billion; which goes into history books as the biggest bus procurement deal ever made worldwide.*

The CEO of RTA Public Transport Agency Essa Abdul-Rahman Al-Dosari commented on the deal and said: “*The design of bus interiors is characterized as roomy, comfortable, sturdy and safe; providing key ingredients for upgrading the quality of service offered by Public Transport Agency to bus commuters in the emirate of Dubai.* This has become a standing requirement given the sweeping growth enjoyed by the UAE in general and Dubai in particular, including tourism; which has become a salient feature of Dubai, which has already established itself as a premier business & economic hub in the region and a point of attraction of all investors & businessmen from all parts of the globe.

“*The new buses, comprising of standard, double-deckers and articulated buses, are of various sizes and designs but all fitted with the highest safety & security features.* The onboard modern technologies applications include announcing the next bus stop, a statistical system of bus commuters, a GPS to track buses linked with RTA Control Center, and internal & external display monitors. *Upon completion of this deal, the number of buses operating in Dubai is poised to hit 2500 buses by 2009, enabling the widest possible geographical coverage of the emirate of Dubai. They will play a key role in meeting the growing requirements for bus transit service triggered by the demographic growth in the emirate, as well as providing bus feeder service to Dubai Metro stations. This will contribute to raising the number of person trips made by mass transit modes to 30% by 2020 to enhance modal integration in this sector” said Al-Dosari.*

Commenting on the advanced features of these buse he said that the new buses would be fitted with highly technological engines (Euro IV) compatible with the highest environmental standards. They are also fitted with the unique I-Shift transmission system and ESP vehicle braking & stability system; rendering driving a comfortable & safe exercise for passengers and a fuel-efficient process.

“RTA will always seek to provide advanced mass transit modes, which are closely linked with the environment and human concerns. The aim is to minimize the number of daily traffic accidents caused by excessive numbers of private vehicles, reduce environmental pollution rates, improve public health levels, and boost the productivity of all spectrums of the community” said Al-Dosari in a final remark.

It is worth-noting that last year RTA invited specialized leading businesses across the world to submit bids for supplying 1616 buses spanning standards, articulated and double-deck buses.​
http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/wps/portal/...s/RTA+Approves+Suppliers+of+the+1616+Bus+Deal


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

serdar samanlı;27973238 said:


> Actually, in a country above world's largest oil reserves and everyone has a car, there may not be a need for railways.


railways also use oil


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

spongeg said:


> railways also use oil


If you are talking about diesels yes they do but not as much as cars


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

deasine said:


> That just sounded SO WRONG... I'm sure the Dubai forumers here would rip you apart >__>


Then why they did not build railways until recently?


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

because they did not need it... it is only recently that the population in the country increased sufficiently to actually put a strain on the existing infrastructure..


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

^i thought all modern electric trains used brushless motors? 

at any rate, stations located on a hump are an elegant and efficient engineering feature. for elevated stations however, the humps would make the platform marginally farther away from ground level. as long as elevators are escalators are used (and i'm assuming dubai would provide these features), its impact on everyday use should be close to minimal.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ All elevated stations will have both escalators and elevators. The pedestrian bridges crossing the highway will have moving platforms I think.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

In addition to AltinD's post 352, here are two images that show two forms of public transportation in Dubai:









© XPRESS/Sankha Kar









© XPRESS/Sankha Kar

http://www.xpress4me.com/articles/09/02/09/20011825.html


----------



## LosAngelesMetroBoy (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice new pics. Best of luck in gettin everyone out of their cars. That is one city that really needs some PT infastructure.

And thanks allrail, i got to make fun of my SSG after that


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Posted on the UAE section



Imre said:


> 14/February/2009
> 
> Dubai Metro Station and walking bridge, JLT


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

great video... Their next challenge to take on will have to be HSR lines connecting to other big UAE metropolitan areas.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

One question... the metro is scheduled to open on 09.09.2009. I was in Dubai last week, and I saw sections of the overhead structure still under constructions... Is that date going to be respected? only for a section of the network? THe red line I think is more advanced... but still.

Any comments?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ What you saw are sections of the Green Line that is scheduled to open in March 2010. Red Line only will open in 9/9/9


----------



## Filip7370 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I ask friends from Dubai for a "catalog" of Dubais' buses. It should consist:
- type
- photo
- numbers
- years of deliveries
- something about them
Of course if there are so many types of buses use by many small operators it won't be nessesary to put it here, I would know what have RTA execpt Solaris buses and Neoplans...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Mercedes Benz both regular and articulated. VOLVO for interurban services. Before the most used were Marco Polo from Brasil.


----------



## Filip7370 (Jan 24, 2008)

But, can You say whar types...I saw a Connecto bus on one picture, but are there any Citaroes, what Volvoes are used? B12 or B10 chassies?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ I have no idea, we're into skyscrapers here mostly 

However if you browse the thread linked below, you might find somewhere there press releases about contracts for buses purchesing or their deliveries: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280376


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

RTA Reshuffles Routes, Ups Bus Fleet on Certain Lines
1 March 2009





























Public Transport Agency at Roads & Transport Authority (RTA) inaugurated yesterday *a new bus route* known as (*X35*), to cover a number of areas in the emirate of Dubai. The launch follows a broad-based field study conducted by Public Transport Agency to identify the needs for bus service in certain localities in order to meet *the rising demand; which is fueled by the continuous population growth in the emirate*.

“*RTA Public Transport Agency is keen on broadening and upgrading its services* to keep pace with the urbanization and demographic expansion across the UAE. This particularly applies to Dubai which has a high profile as a regional economic and business center and a point of attraction for investors and businesspersons from the world over,” said Abdullah Al Ali, Director of Bus Dep’t at RTA Public Transport Agency.

“The new Route (X35) starts off the Meadows, near Dubai British School 1 and stretches up to Al Warqa, near Sharjah American School. It passes across several areas in between such as Dubai International Academy, Lakes Turnoff, Jebel Ali Racecourse, the neighbourhood of Emirates Holidays at Sheikh Zayed Road, Trade Center Interchange, Dubai Naturalization and Residency Dep’t, Shindagha Souk, Al Maktoum Road, Al Garhoud Interchange, Airport Terminal 1 (Arrivals), Uptown Murdiff Center and others.

“*Public Transport Agency has also beefed up its current bus fleet with a number of double deck and standard buses* as of yesterday. Among the routes witnessing enhanced bus fleet are: Route 10; which received 6 new double-deckers such that the total fleet rises up to 15 double-deckers. Line 93 will have the existing 4 standard buses replaced by 5 double-deckers and route 98E will have the existing 7 standard buses replaced by 8 double-deckers. The fleet on Route 33 was upped to 20 standard buses instead of 12 standard buses such that the headway becomes 10 minutes instead of 20 minutes, and similarly Route 32C received 8 standard buses raising its operating fleet to 16 buses and improving the headway from 20 to 10 minutes. One articulated bus is deployed on Route 12X, elevating the operating fleet to 9 articulated buses in order to ensure the timely arrival of buses.

“*A number of Routes have been abolished* on the same date; namely: 6S, the two night routes (N4 and N5) and the Global Village Routes 103, 104 and 105; which have been discontinued as of 21 February with the end of Dubai Shopping Festival events” said Al Ali in a concluding remark.​
http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/wps/portal/...uffles+Routes,+Ups+Bus+Fleet+on+Certain+Lines


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Filip7370, do you know the make and model of the bus in the third image in Post 367?


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Poll suggests 50% plan to use metro system
by Joanna Hartley
Wednesday, 04 March 2009


Using public transport will only become a reality for almost 50 percent of people in the UAE once a metro system is in place, according to an online poll.

The Arabian Business survey asked people to give their views on the emirate’s plans to improve public transport services to unclog overcrowded roads.

Findings showed that just *6 percent* of responders *regularly use public transport* at present, because they see it as an easy and cost-effective way to get around. 

However, *26 percent* said they *would use public transport if the buses were more frequent and less crowded* - a sentiment that supports Dubai’s Road and Transport Authority's current initiative to increase bus routes in a bid to encourage people out of their cars.

Meanwhile, a further *48 percent* of responders said they *would consider using public transport once a metro system was in place* – making this September’s launch of the Dubai metro system, and plans to develop a metro in Abu Dhabi, positive moves.

But, a weighty *20 percent* of responders revealed that they *would never use public transport, no matter how good it got*.​
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/548708-poll-shows-50-will-use-a-metro-system


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Crisis in Dubai, affects delivery of 121 articulated buses from Spanish bodybuilder Hispano (Tata group).

Article from "El Periodico de Aragón" in Spanish. 

Can anyone support this information? Are the rest of suppliers (Neoplan, Mercedes, Solaris...) affected to by holding deliveries?


----------



## Filip7370 (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a Mercedes-Benz (EvoBus) O530 II Citaro "Facelift" probably built in Stuttgart because the Turkish factory is focused on building O345C and O345CG Connecto LF.
Wuuu...its a 13,75 meter Citaro wersion wery rare in Europe. Especialy that this is a City wersion.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Filip.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes, that bus is indeed a Mercedes. I have noticed lately that they have removed all the Mercedes 3-pointed-star logos from all the buses, regular or articulated.

I hope is not because the high-end Mercedes cars owners (including the Sheik himself) have complained about the buses cheapening the image of the brand.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

...



Imre said:


> 06/March/2009
> 
> Dubai Marina


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ i live in London, and when i went to Dubai the infrastructure was much better, coming back to London is like coming back to 3rd world, very dirty and crumbling.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

rheintram said:


> actually I love London, as it is a city that has grown in a natural way. how can you even compare desert disneyland with a city like London?


When will the bllah-bllah-bllah ever stop. 

Cut the crap people and stay on topic.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

My comute to work is paralel to the elevated track of the Red Line of the Dubai Metro and I am seeing more and more trains around. Today I saw a total of 6 trains, three of whom were in motion.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

you don't use the system?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ If I had that choice would I be excited to see trains running on the trucks and even count them?


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

spongeg said:


> you don't use the system?


The system is not open for revenue service yet. Unless I am mistaken it does not open until Sept. of this year.

Steve


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

This seams to be piling for a bridge/ramp of the new Al Sufouh Tram Line



scoot68 said:


>


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Either that, or this Public Transport Hub/Center (location matches more or less)


----------



## Filip7370 (Jan 24, 2008)

Holy creap....I want onei Warsaw, of course with big letters ZTM on it.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I swear I saw one of these Neoplan buses to have 4 wheels steering


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool bus, and 3 doors, which seems good to me.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ The ones in circulation looks way better. The tacky wheel caps are gone and the livery is slightly different.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Parisian Girl said:


> *Tunnelling work complete on Dubai Metro*
> 
> by Elsa Baxter Apr 15, 2009
> 
> ...


..


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

*Dubai Metro: Track to the future*

http://www.xpress4me.com/news/uae/dubai/20012950.html

With Dubai’s mass light rail transit system going live in September, typical commuter travelling and waiting times will be slashed from hours to mere minutes, a top official overseeing the Dubai Metro said. 

Mark McCole, Director of Operations at Serco, the company hired by the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) to run the Metro, pledged that riders won’t be forced to “wait more than three minutes and 45 seconds” for the next train to arrive at any of the new Red Line’s 29 stations. And that’s during peak hours. 

“Anyone who is stuck in traffic will soon know that the Metro will be definitely quicker,” said McCole. 

Clockwork precision 

Patronage models based on the design of the Dh15.5 billion driverless Metro also suggest that the maximum waiting time for any train at a station during off-peak times will be seven minutes and 30 seconds, he added. 

The secret to one of the most efficient Metro systems in the world lies in the RTA’s careful selection of the latest and most sophisticated train, network and computer technology which enables a “pinched loop” to run with clockwork precision. 

Trains built by Japanese firm Kinki Sharyo are capable of carrying 11,010 passengers per hour in each direction during peak hours, and up to 5,505 passengers during off-peak times, McCole said. Each five-car train will carry a maximum of 640 passengers at any given time. 

“The maximum speed of the trains will be 90km/h and it will get up to that,” McCole said, “but the average speed will be around 45km/h to 50km/h.” 

The key to the system is deploying 38 trains during rush hour in constant motion along the Red Line, with enough headway between each train to ensure safety. During off-peak times, the number of trains will be reduced to 18 to meet lesser demand, McCole said. 

“A single (one-way) trip between Al Rashidiya and Jebel Ali will take 69 minutes,” McCole said. 

“Turn-around time at terminal stations will take approximately 90 seconds. Hence a round trip will be [138] minutes plus 1.5 minutes, which equals 139.5 minutes in total.” 

By the time the Red Line opens on September 9, McCole said roughly 2,500 Serco employees will be trained and prepared to ensure smooth operations. The full Serco staff complement will gradually climb to 3,200 by the time the Green Line opens in March next year. 

Superb service 

Ensuring that the Metro is properly staffed is another critical element to complement the world’s top train technology. 

“Reliability, cleanliness and customer service is absolutely key,” McCole said. “When people walk into a station, it should be a five-star experience. Superb world-class customer service is what we’re aiming to be.” 

One of the biggest challenges to ensuring smooth operation is educating the public on how best it should access a user-friendly service. 

“A large section of the population here has never used a Metro before. It’s a first for this part of the world,” he said. “We’re very cognisant of it being a railway. Staff needs to help and intervene when necessary.” 

Cruise control 

The Metro system will be operated by expert staff huddled in the Operations Control Centre at the Rashidiya Depot of the Metro, McCole said. 

All automated trains, viaducts and stations will be monitored an d operated through an Alcatel system and staffed by “very experienced people from different [Metro] systems across the world” through 13 workstations in the control room, McCole said. Staff will monitor and manually adjust the Metro network with the help of closed-circuit televisions, alarms and a communications network that link workers. 

Testing the metro 

Serco will begin full testing of the Dubai Metro as early as July. “To ensure safety and excellence in the overall operation, there will be a Services and Operations Demonstration Period that starts on July 26. This will include a number of trial tests that will cover all aspects of its operations,” said a company spokesperson. Once issues are addressed, the Metro will be tested again leading to the September 9 opening date. 
...









A view of the Jebel Ali section of Dubai Metro during RTA trial operations.









Trains built by Japanese firm Kinki Sharyo are capable of carrying 11,010 passengers per hour in each direction during peak hours.









A view of the Union Square station in Deira where work is in full swing.









Another view of the Union Square station in Deira where work is in full swing.


http://www.xpress4me.com/photos/gal...ls/xpress4me_com/news/uae/dubai/20012950.html

:cheers:


----------



## mrmocha413 (Apr 18, 2009)

The system looks amazing!! But isn't there a mass exodus out of Dubai due to the economic situation there? I hope eventually the Emirate will see decent use of it!


----------



## sbstn (Sep 5, 2008)

^^
lol.

it is beautiful though. i really like the design of the metro's entrances and exits..


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah, half of population already left ... NOT!


----------



## sbstn (Sep 5, 2008)

i have been reading a lot of news about that recently though and from big news sources too. nothing of top concern for me, because i don't live there, but it does sounds bad. 

The Guardian (UK):
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/feb/13/dubai-boom-halt

ABC news:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe4vTcGAWBc

..its pretty interesting.


----------



## raccc (Apr 7, 2009)

Even a less cheery account:
http://www.alternet.org/audits/1368...le_east's_shangrai_la_became_a_hell_on_earth/


----------



## sbstn (Sep 5, 2008)

AltinD said:


> I swear I saw one of these Neoplan buses to have 4 wheels steering



these buses are absolutely incredible. i wonder how much they cost? i wish we had them in San Juan haha

*sigh*


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

sbstn said:


> i have been reading a lot of news about that recently though and from big news sources too. nothing of top concern for me, because i don't live there, but it does sounds bad.
> 
> The Guardian (UK):
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/feb/13/dubai-boom-halt
> ...





raccc said:


> Even a less cheery account:
> http://www.alternet.org/audits/1368...le_east's_shangrai_la_became_a_hell_on_earth/


Err ... Ok 

... No, I didn't bother to click any of them, but I saw a train going fast on the tracks today.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning fog and traffic rush ... the Metro track and one of the stations under construction are also visible.









_Scoot68_


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ great picture


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

i wonder how they manage to get dubai that´green-----and tehran with all it snow and rain lacks greenspaces!

amazing!where did they get their water from?


----------



## mmmbry (Jul 27, 2007)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> i wonder how they manage to get dubai that´green-----and tehran with all it snow and rain lacks greenspaces!
> 
> amazing!where did they get their water from?


I was gonna ask the same thing?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

AltinD said:


> Morning fog and traffic rush ... the Metro track and one of the stations under construction are also visible.
> _Scoot68_


according to the UK media, that traffic rush is caused by all the expats fleeing the city. they are all driving back to leeds.:lol:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

mmmbry said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing?


As explained thousands of times: treated sewage.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

whats treated sewage?my english is not that good


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sewage_treatment


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Traffic_and_Transport/10306653.html


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Work in progress :cheers:




Imre said:


> 25/April/2009
> 
> SZR


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Jebus.... if I'm counting right, thats a 14! lane freeway running through the center of the sky scraper cluster, and 4 stops in what looks like less than a mile?


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats one hell of an ugly scar down their city


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

BoulderGrad said:


> Jebus.... if I'm counting right, thats a 14! lane freeway running through the center of the sky scraper cluster, and 4 stops in what looks like less than a mile?



They use km over there!


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice picture, place looks great


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

jamesinclair said:


> Thats one hell of an ugly scar down their city


There are plans to put a green belt in place of the road, tents in place of the buildings and camels will replace cars.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

nice progress!mashallah dubai!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Today



Imre said:


> 27/April/2009
> 
> Dubai Metro
> 
> ...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BoulderGrad said:


> ... 4 stops in what looks like less than a mile?


The closest distance between them is half mile (800 m), the other two distances are around 3/4 mile (1.1 and 1.2 km)


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Slartibartfas said:


> ^^ *Thanks for the explanation above. No doubt that this is an impressive picture*. Judging from that picture, the metro line that goes right through should make sense after all, does it? I mean even if its just a single row of skrapers on both sides its still quite some density in pedestrian vicinity to the stations, is it?


no, I have no doubt.

do you?


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

The distance between stops appears to be shorter than the distance across that entire hole. (14 lanes, two tracks, and then what appears to be 4 lanes in that side road)


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

its unbelieveble what the sheikh has done for your country!
from a village where people where diving for pearls into a super modern city!
be proud of this man!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

jamesinclair said:


> The distance between stops appears to be shorter than the distance across that entire hole. (14 lanes, two tracks, and then what appears to be 4 lanes in that side road)


Check this


AltinD said:


> Ok, checked it today by measuring the distances between the pedestrian bridges:
> 
> Trade Center - Emirates Towers: 1,100 meters
> Emirates Towers - Financial Center: 800 meters
> ...


^^


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

I must say I am truly impressed by the speed at which this system was built! This thread started nearly 3 years ago and here you have a functioning system already. I can't help but say there is a underlying jealousy on my part because building projects like these in the US takes forever due to government red tape, Environmental Impact studies, the public has to be consulted on routes, waiting for the Federal government to approve funds, etc.
Congratulations Dubai!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Bobdreamz said:


> I must say I am truly impressed by the speed at which this system was built! This thread started nearly 3 years ago and here you have a functioning system already. I can't help but say there is a underlying jealousy on my part because building projects like these in the US takes forever due to government red tape, Environmental Impact studies, the public has to be consulted on routes, waiting for the Federal government to approve funds, etc.
> Congratulations Dubai!


Environmental Impact studies make sense. Its just that their value can be seen only in the long term. While they make projects definitely slower they are also securing some basic sustainable qualities. On the other side do I think that the main problem in the US are not those studies but simply the fact that the government is not ready to invest sums into the PT system that would be apropriate for the richest and most powerful country in the world.


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

Does the system have crossovers?


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

*Sewage*

Do you mean to say that the entire city's water supply comes from processed sewage?


----------



## LosAngelesMetroBoy (Aug 13, 2006)

dwdwone said:


> Do you mean to say that the entire city's water supply comes from processed sewage?


no, just the water that goes to make the desert green


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

This section of the metro looks amazing, especially when passing through such a dense area. Although the expressway is a necessity, it would be a lot better if it were concealed from view, or buried for that matter.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

irutavias said:


> This section of the metro looks amazing, especially when passing through such a dense area. Although the expressway is a necessity, it would be a lot better if it were concealed from view, or buried for that matter.


Big Dig Dubai?


----------



## sgp (Apr 11, 2009)

It does look like a chore to travel to the metro system if you are on the wrong side of the road the metro is on, even with travellators and airconditioning. There are like 10 lanes. After all, a car is just an elevator ride away to the basement.

Then again, bad congestion could really push people to ride it.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

sgp said:


> It does look like a chore to travel to the metro system if you are on the wrong side of the road the metro is on, even with travellators and airconditioning. There are like 10 lanes. After all, a car is just an elevator ride away to the basement.
> 
> Then again, bad congestion could really push people to ride it.


I don't think being on the "wrong side" of the highway makes much of a difference. Each station has an airconditioned crossing which gets you onto the other side pretty straight forward. If you mind walking under these circumstances across the street you really should be worried about your laziness.


----------



## sgp (Apr 11, 2009)

Slartibartfas said:


> I don't think being on the "wrong side" of the highway makes much of a difference. Each station has an airconditioned crossing which gets you onto the other side pretty straight forward. If you mind walking under these circumstances across the street you really should be worried about your laziness.


I ask because it is a relatively long walk (not for me but for car users accustomed to the convenience of the car) for them.

Are the airconditioned linkways connected to the buildings because I see them ending on the sidewalk, then again it perhaps hasn't been completed yet.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ No, the linkways are not connected to buildings, either overground or underground (on the underground section of the system). 

So far from what I have seen, only a Shopping Center (the one with the indoor Ski slope on it) has a linkway that connects all the way to the Metro Station.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

JustinB said:


> Does the system have crossovers?


Do you mean where different lines cross path? Yes, the Red and Green Lines cross at 2 points in the Burjuman and Union Stations, both on their underground sections. The funny thing is that because of city's geography, these two stations in the Red Line are in a row (one after another). 

Both lines emerge overground after the Burjuman Station heading SW and SE respectively.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

irutavias said:


> This section of the metro looks amazing, especially when passing through such a dense area. Although the expressway is a necessity, it would be a lot better if it were concealed from view, or buried for that matter.


That's not really a dense area. Dense is the older part of town where the Metro runs underground.



BoulderGrad said:


> Big Dig Dubai?


:runaway:


----------



## paul1985 (Apr 26, 2009)

esta muy bueno el metro de Dubai,,, vacanas las fotos igual


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Red Line track emerging from the underground section after the Burjuman Station:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Progress on the Jumeirah Lakes Tower Station



Imre said:


> 11/May/2009
> 
> Dubai Metro


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^a bus that moves from x to y


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Some pictures of the first of over 500 new buses for Dubai. It's the VDL Berkhof Citea CLF120. Pictures are taken (not by me) in Bolsward, The Netherlands:


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Filip7370 said:


> What bus is that?


looks like a mercedes to me :crazy2:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

www.timeoutdubai.com


----------



## Ricardo Fig (Dec 30, 2006)

Get Smart said:


> looks like a mercedes to me :crazy2:


The question is about the bodywork, not for the chassis


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Whatever it is, it belongs to the batches bought some years ago that are being replaced already.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

It's *on *topic ....


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

AltinD said:


> It's *on *topic ....
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/f3s4n5.jpg


Of course it is, why why should this old metal collection in front of that cool station change anything about that?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The same bridge but on the other side of the station ... which is itself on the other side of the highway ... which is some 50 meters on the right of the road littered with those "old metal collections":











PS. None of the last two pictures were taken by me.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

AltinD said:


> It's *on *topic ....


the driver of the red PUGSHITE is a criminal and better have insurance


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ They are looking right at ya :laugh: ... the Lambo driver is the guy with the yellow t-shirt


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

That chick driver's STILL busy with her cellphone!!


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Ready for Dubai!


----------



## paul.c.martens (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, nice color screens there on the signage. Fancy pants.


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

We in The Netherlands never got these screens, but Dubai want to pay for it...


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Another Citea during tests in Nijehaske. Image: H. Richter.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Haven't updated this in more then a week and in the meantime the ticket price and fair structure have been announced. We are happy to hear that the fairs are great and really affordable for the wide spectrum of the society. :cheers:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Dubai Metro - 26/June/2009




Imre said:


>


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.xpress4me.com/photos/gal...ls/xpress4me_com/news/uae/dubai/20013940.html


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

*Dubai Metro finalises passenger evacuation plan for emergencies*









Emergency stairs are being constructed between Dubai Metro stations that connect Interchange 3 and Interchange 4 on Shaikh Zayed Road.

By Ashfaq Ahmed, Chief Reporter
Published: June 20, 2009, 22:38

Dubai: A comprehensive plan has been finalised to evacuate passengers in case of an unexpected breakdown or emergencies in the Dubai Metro, Gulf News has learnt.

In case a train stops on its track due to an emergency, the priority will be to drive it manually to the nearest station. If this is not possible, passengers will be made to disembark from the train on the tracks.

The tracks - either elevated or in the tunnel - have walkways to enable passengers to walk up to the nearest evacuation point. The Dubai Metro tracks have evacuation points every 700 metres, according to international standards.

Passengers evacuating from an elevated track will use the stairs to come down. Electricity on the tracks will be automatically disconnected in case of an emergency to ensure that no one gets electrocuted.

The Metro's underground tunnels have ventilation fans and a system to extract gases.

Metro staff assigned on the trains and stations are trained as first responders to enable them to provide first aid before police and paramedics arrive in case of an emergency.

A senior official at the Rail Agency of the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) said that the safety of passengers and the system is the top priority of the RTA."

The railway operation is monitored by an Automatic Train Protection (ATP) system, which is a tested and proven technology around the world. In case a train breaks down, all the trains following it stop automatically - so no crashes," he explained.

The ATP is a system that monitors the movement of the trains and track situation. If there is any problem, trains will stop automatically.

The RTA is in the final stages of completing the Dh15.5-billion Dubai Metro project consisting of two lines. The Red Line is scheduled to be operational on September 9.

http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Traffic_and_Transport/10324675.html


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

As it was hinted before, the 9-9-9 opening of the Dubai Metro will be more of a soft opening with only 9 out of 28 stations on the Red Line to open to public.



nitsbox said:


> Guys,
> 
> Haven't had the chance to check if this information has been posted before, but was chatting with someone working for DURL today and he said:
> 
> ...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

*RTA Opted to Offer Affordable Fare to Encourage the Use of Public Transport Modes*

•	Dubai Divided into 5 Zones, fares range from 80 fils to 5.8AED, and special fares offered to students & elderly

•	A Unified card, called “Nol” is introduced in 4 types: Silver, Gold, Blue and Red

•	Metro Park-and-Ride Facilities offered free of charge for public transport users, non-public transport users to be charged 10AED per hour or 50AED per day

Roads & Transport Authority – Mohammed Al Munji:
HH Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Dubai Crown Prince and Chairman of the Executive Council, endorsed Order No. 3/2009 governing the Unified Fare of Mass Transport in the Emirate of Dubai by means of a Unified Electronic Fare Card known as “NOL CARD”; an electronic Pay-As-You-Go system introduced by Roads & Transport Authority (RTA) as a means of easing the mobility of all public transport users. 

While breaking the news in a press conference held yesterday in the Conference Room of RTA HQ, H.E. Mattar Al Tayer, Chairman of the Board & Executive Director of RTA, said: “The Unified Nol Card, which will be unleashed with the start of passenger service of Dubai Metro, offers smooth & comfortable service to users of Dubai Metro, Public Buses, Water Bus and Paid Parking Zones. The name “Nol” was branded to the card as it is an authentic Arabic word meaning “Fare” or “Cost of using transport”. The logo of the Unified Nol Card was designed to replicate the unified identity of transport systems, with a symbolic reference to the seamless flow of various transport modes in Dubai. It illustrates the continuous mobility of commuters between various transport modes without stopovers; where the flowing lines depict the smooth mobility of transport, and the thin lines enrich the card, providing added value and protection to the card against counterfeiting”. 

Al Tayer went further to say: “While assessing the fare of mass transit systems, RTA was keen to have in place fares affordable to all, as we were seeking to encourage citizens, residents and visitors to use to use mass transit modes in an effort to make public transport the ideal choice of population. 

Under the Project, it was decided to divide the emirate of Dubai into five mobility zones, and offer Metro Park-and-Ride facilities free of charge to public transport users, while for non-public transport users a fee of 10 dirham per hour or 50AED per day will be charged.

“Nol Cards comprise four types: Nol Silver Card, Nol Blue Card, Nol Gold Card, and Nol Red Ticket. RTA was keen to have Nol Cards offered at diverse sale outlets such that they can be purchased and topped-up at Ticket Booths and Ticketing Vending Machines in all Dubai Metro stations, different bus stations, RTA Customer Service Centers, and at RTA authorized sales agents. Nol Cards are easily obtained and used as the user has just got to top-up the card in order to use it for boarding various transport modes. 

The fare will automatically be deducted depending on the use. The Card, which is modeled after international standards, is manufactured by more than one supplier, rendering it safe and difficult to counterfeit. Moreover, the Card has been designed with a view to addressing future requirements of e-payment systems i.e. to allow for the possibility of adding several and diverse uses.

“There are two categories of Nol Cards: Unified Paper Ticket issued at a two-dirham cost, and Unified E-Card issued at a 6-dirham cost. 

The fare of a single short journey not exceeding 3 km using the paper ticket is 2 dirham. The fare of travel within a single zone is 2.50AED, whereas it is 4.50AED in two neighboring zones and 6.50AED in 3 zones or more. The fare in the Gold Class for a short distance journey not exceeding 3 km is 4AED; whereas it is 5AED for a single zone, 9AED for 2 zones and 13AED for 3 zones or more. The cost of 10 journeys for short distances not exceeding 3 km is 20AED, whereas it 25AED in a single zone, 45AED in two zones and 65AED in three zones or more. A one-day travel pass is 14AED.

“The fare of travel using Unified e-Card in a short journey not exceeding 3 km is 1.80 dirham, whereas it is 2.30AED for a journey in a single zone, 4.10AED for a journey in two neighboring zones, and 5.80AED for a journey in three or more zones. The fare of travel in a single journey using Gold Card is 3.60AED for a short journey not exceeding 3km, whereas it is 4.60AED for a journey in a single zone, 8.20AED for a journey in two neighboring zones, and 11.60AED for a journey in 3 or more zones. The travel fare using a 30-day pass in short journeys within a single zone is 100AED, whereas it is 180AED in two zones and 270AED in three zones or more” continued Al Tayer.

RTA Chairman of the Board and Executive Director further added: “RTA was keen on fixing discounted fares for elderly as well as schools and college students. Here it was decided to fix the fare of travel using the Unified e-Card as 90 fils in short trips not exceeding 3 km, whereas it will be 1.15AED in a single zone, 2.05AED in two zones and 2.90AED in three zones or more. As for elderly, a 30-day pass is 200AED; whereas it will be 170AED for students”.

For his part Ramadan Abdullah, Director of the Unified Card Department elaborated on the types of various cards and said: 

“Nol Silver Card has an e-purse rechargeable up to 500AED, and the journey fare is calculated automatically based on the fare table. This card can be purchased from any ticket booth and some ticket vending machines at a price of 6 dirham for the card and an initial balance of 14 dirham rechargeable. This Card can be used immediately upon purchase, rechargeable at any ticket booth and valid for five years.

Nol Blue Card is a personalized card (with user photo inserted on the card) and no other user can use it should it be lost or stolen, therefore the credit is secure, so it will be stopped and now alternative card will be issued after reporting of losing the card and it can hold up to 500AED worth of credit. This card has an e-purse and the journey fare is calculated automatically based on the fare table. It enables the user to obtain secure online services such as balance recharging, inquiry about transactions, lodging complaints and receiving SMS & email notifications to verify or identify the required instructions. In future a discounted package will be made available for kids, students, elderly and special needs, and the Card valid for five years.

Nol Gold Card is rechargeable and can hold up to 500AED worth of credit. This card has an e-purse and the journey fare is calculated automatically based on the fare table. This card can be purchased from any ticket booth and some ticket vending machines at a price not exceeding 20AED – some of 6 AED for the card and 14AED as credit in the card and can be used immediately upon purchase. This card enables the user the privilege of using the Gold Class in Dubai Metro, and in case this card is used on other modes of transport with no Gold Class cabins, the user will be charged the normal fare, and the Card is valid for 5 years.

Nol Red Tickets is a 2-dirham paper ticket rechargeable that can be recharged for one or two journeys and up to 10 journeys maximum, or a travel pass for one day up to 5 days. This ticket can only be used for one mode of transport at a time (e.g. on Dubai Metro only or on Dubai Bus only), and is considered ideal for occasional or casual users of public transport. This ticket doesn’t have an e-purse account, and has to be pre-paid with the correct journey type. This ticket is valid for 90 days only and can be purchased from any ticket booth and ticket vending machines.


-	Unified Fare Table
-	Fare Zones in Dubai
-	Types of Nol Cards




























(RTA)

*1 USD = 3.65 AED*

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

More Dubai awesomeness!

I would so move to Dubai just for the PT.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

davsot said:


> More Dubai awesomeness!
> 
> I would so move to Dubai just for the PT.


Wait until 2010, when BOTH metro lines are open.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

And also make sure that both work and home are just outside a Metro Station.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Wouldnt it be a good idea to connect the nearby buildings directly to the stations,like a 2nd entrance(due to the heat)?


----------



## Nick L (Jul 22, 2006)

June, 27 :


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

RawLee said:


> Wouldnt it be a good idea to connect the nearby buildings directly to the stations,like a 2nd entrance(due to the heat)?


Not feasible ... plus a safety issue.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Unless I'm missing something, what's the difference between the single trip and the 10 trips tickets? I'm guessing convenience of buying 1 instead of 10 tickets.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Yes. If you want a discount as more frequent user then you can opt for the NOL cards that are valid for 5 years and can even be personalised so no-one else can use them if lost or stollen (except the silver one)


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

Incredible Architecture!


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

excellent update


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Updates on the Al Soufuh Tram Line (1)



Imre said:


> 03/July/2009
> 
> Dubai Tram project ,Dubai Marina -SZR


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Updates on the Al Soufuh Tram Line (2)



Imre said:


> 03/July/2009
> 
> Dubai Tram project ,Sufouh Road


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Updates on the Al Soufuh Tram Line (3)



Imre said:


> 03/July/2009
> 
> Dubai Tram project ,next to The Summit Tower


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The 3,000 cars Park-And-Ride lot (free for commuters) nearly complete adjacent to Jumeirah Islands Station of the Red Line. Yes, visible is the access to another station (DUBAL) on top left of the picture.



Tony 90 said:


>



Dubai Marina Station (as on 02/07/09)



Imre said:


>


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The Burj Dubai Station (July 12th)


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally in less than 48 hrs the Red Line will be inaugurated. But it seems that the general public will have to wait until the next day to take a ride;

*Metro will open to public only on September 10 By Ashfaq Ahmed, Chief Reporter, September 06, 2009, 22:56, Gulf News*

Dubai: Dubai Metro will not be opened to the general public on September 9 - the launch day, Gulf News has learnt. "There will be an official launch on September 9 but the Metro will be opened to the public only on September 10from 6am," said a senior official at the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority. 

His Highness Shaikh Mohammad Bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, will inaugurate the Metro operations at 9pm on 09.09.09. The launch ceremony will be held at Mall of the Emirates. Preparations are being finalised at the mall galleria. 

After the ceremony, Shaikh Mohammad, along with other dignitaries, VIPs and invited guests will ride the first train from Mall of the Emirates station to Al Rashidiya station. There will be ceremonies at selected stations which will be visited by Shaikh Mohammad. 

Meanwhile, test runs of the trains of the world's largest automated driverless Metro are being conducted on the Red Line. RTA employees have been using the train as part of the full dress rehearsal leading up to the official launch. They are also using the various facilities at the stations and inside the trains to ensure that everything is ready for the launch.

http://www.gulfnews.com/indepth/dubaimetro/index.html


----------



## venom6 (Dec 13, 2008)

Now this is another reason that i should visit Dubai someday (reason #1 is the Burj )


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

More pics and articles posted on the UAE section of the forum, but here's a video from Gerald.



gerald.d said:


>


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Imre said:


> 1*0/September/2009
> 
> Dubai Metro*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Imre said:


> *10/September/2009
> 
> Dubai Metro*






























Dubai Marina and JLT stations




















> *215 new pics here* www.DubaiUpdate.com (still uploading )
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/imresol...owerStationRashidiyaStationEtc10September2009


:cheers:


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Imre said:


> all of my short videos (HD) here:


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Fantastic work by IMRE!!!*

:cheers:


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

>


What a view!

:cheers:


----------



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

^^thanx heaps Harsh for taking time out to post these spectacular shots by IMRE!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I took the Metro for a ride (as to speak) yesterday. Overall a nice experience ... and I have to admit that in 10 years living in Dubai, this is the first time I rode the public transport. :cheers:


PS. Also recorded 2.8GB of HD video


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the pictures! The stations all seem to be very large and modern. The style of the architecture is a little bit too kitschy for my taste though. What I wonder is, why these specific materials were chosen.

In most cities a lot of concrete, brushed metal and simple panels are used for metro stations, because they are sustainable and don't take on dirt so easily (and many metro stations around the world do tend to get dirty). How will Dubai cope with that? Are there employees in all stations? And what about security? Hope someone can answer my questions.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

There's about 700 security guards if im not mistaken but theres more information on the Dubai Metro Thread in the U.A.E part of the forum.

Here's a link to the dubai metro thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43064642#post43064642


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

rheintram said:


> Thanks a lot for the pictures! The stations all seem to be very large and modern. The style of the architecture is a little bit too kitschy for my taste though. What I wonder is, why these specific materials were chosen.
> 
> In most cities a lot of concrete, brushed metal and simple panels are used for metro stations, because they are sustainable and don't take on dirt so easily (and many metro stations around the world do tend to get dirty). How will Dubai cope with that? Are there employees in all stations? And what about security? Hope someone can answer my questions.


'underground vs elevated' structures


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

I just wanted to say congratulations guys, such an outstanding project, I'm so proud of you, carry on !


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Tomb Raider said:


> I just wanted to say congratulations guys, such an outstanding project, I'm so proud of you, carry on !


The same! 
I'm moroccan and proud of dubai.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

My criticism from my journey on Sunday:

1. Not enough gates to access/leave the paid areas of the stations
2. Many of the automated ticket machines were broken
3. Metro presentation brochures available only in Arabic (I didn't saw any in English, probably they run out of them)
4. Floor tiling in the platforms was kind of cheap
5. The announcements on the trains: "The next station is (long pouse) Union". It sounded strange. They should say: "The next stop is Union Station"
6. By the time they announce: "Please stay clear of the doors" on both Arabic and English, the platform and train doors are already closed.
7. Not very clear and very small directional signages. For example in the City Center station that has 4 accesses/Exits, it was not written in any of them what exit to take to go there, only 'XYZ Str West' and 'XYZ Str East'. I was lucky to remember well from where I came from.
8. Signs directing people to the Metro Stations on both City Center (Mall) and Mall Of Emirates were really, really tiny and if not familiar with the place one will really struggle to find them.
9. On the stations, on top of the platform doors, were written only the names of the next 2 - 3 stations on that directions and the very last one, not all of them. That was really strange and I can't understand the logic behind that, unless they opted to list only the stations within the same fare zone.


BTW: There was a (false) fire alarm on the underground Khaleed Bin Al Waleed Station that stopped the entire system. First we were stuck 15 minutes on Mall Of Emirates and then 1 hour at Nakheel Harbour & Tower Station. They first said that once they get clear-to-go info, the trains will run till Al Jafilya Station and from there feeder buses will transfer passengers to the other stations, but then they got all-clear and the journey continued as normal.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Dubai's system is so amazing that it surpasses every other metro ever built!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ Are you serious? :nuts:

It's good... but the best ever?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

source


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

aquablue said:


> Dubai's system is so amazing that it surpasses every other metro ever built!


So far it's only one line and it ran for about a week. So your judgement is a little premature.


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

aquablue said:


> Dubai's system is so amazing that it surpasses every other metro ever built!


Whoa, Whoa! Calm down!

It's may be new, but it's a little premature to call it "the best"


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

Before everyone criticizes aquablue, let him/her have an opportunity to explain why the Dubai Metro "surpasses every other metro ever built."

I actually think aquablue is on to something. I understand the the system is very new, but I think it has the potential to be an outstanding system.

Here are some things that quickly come to mind as to what makes the Dubai Metro a great system:

the automation of the system means trains can run like clockwork
the system can have a minimum headway of 90 seconds
the current fare structure is attractive
the stations and trains are aesthetically pleasing
the RTA's attempts to make the Dubai Metro part of a multi-modal system

But I can also think of negatives:

the current hours of service, especially on Friday (I am not too concerned about this because I expect hours to increase over the next few years)
the lack of information as to which stations will open and when (also not really an issue considering all stations on both lines should be opened by 2011)
the criticisms AltinD listed above
there are other things, but they relate to things outside of the RTA's control


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

In addition to my post above, this article provides a great analysis of the errors made by the RTA. I completely agree with what Ashfaq Ahmed has to say (except for saying that there is currently only one useful station).

*Dubai Metro, room for improvement*
Ashfaq Ahmed, Chief Reporter
18 September 2009

The Dubai Metro is an amazing project designed to provide an efficient mode of alternate transport to ease traffic congestion in the city.

The kind of response the Metro has received from the public since its 'soft launch' is also beyond expectations. The Metro, once fully operational, is definitely going to change the lifestyle in Dubai, which has now joined the league of the world's 'mega metropolises'.

The Metro project was launched in a record time of just four years. But it seems that the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) has rushed things somewhat to meet the much publicised target launch date of 09/09/09. The result is that only 30 per cent of the stations - 10 out of 29 - are currently open, reducing the options of commuters. The Metro is currently good for 'joy riders', but not very practical for commuters who might want to use it to go to work.

As expected, residents thronged the trains during the first two days of operation and the Metro was practically paralysed for hours. This left many people infuriated as they had to wait for hours due to intermittent service. Though the RTA blamed the delays on mischievousness, the real reason passengers resorted to pushing emergency buttons was that the platform doors did not open on several occasions.

The Metro operator has faced problems in attempting to synchronise the train doors with the platform doors - something that was evident even during the test run before the official launch.

The excuse that problems arose only because thousands of people crowded the stations during the first few days of the Metro's launch is not acceptable. The RTA and Serco, the Metro's operator, should have been fully prepared. High demand is part and parcel of mass rapid transit systems around the world and should not have caused operational difficulties.

The glitches certainly disappointed many first-time passengers. They came to give the Metro a chance and left with a new appreciation for their vehicles after suffering delays and inconvenience. The choice of stations opened during the first phase of operations is also questionable. Out of the 10 stations opened, only three are located on Shaikh Zayed Road - the busiest road in the emirate. For almost half of the city, including all the new areas, there is only one convenient station in operation - the one at Mall of the Emirates.

A few more stations should have been opened on Shaikh Zayed Road, especially those that are almost ready. Better yet, it would have been more advisable to wait a few more months before launching the Dh28 billion project to ensure trouble-free operations.

Apart from the first couple of days of mad rush on the trains, the RTA is expecting the Metro to carry joy riders during the Eid holidays and for a couple of weeks after that. Then what? It remains to be seen how practical this skeleton service will prove for commuters who hope to use it for their daily trips to work.

The complicated fare system based on zones and Nol Cards has been another stumbling block. It certainly wasn't helpful to implement the unified automated fare collection system on the day of the Metro's launch.

It would have been better if Nol Cards had been introduced on public buses a few months prior to the Metro launch to get passengers used to the new system.

Currently, bus passengers are suffering the most due to out-of-service ticket vending machines at bus stops, which make it impossible for them to top up their cards.

There is a need to launch a comprehensive campaign to educate commuters who travel by bus, rather than just trying to persuade motorists to leave their cars at home.

Even the introduction of the Nol Cards was incomplete. Only silver and gold Nol Cards have been introduced, as well Nol Red Tickets for single journeys. The RTA has failed to introduce monthly travel passes, which are a must for frequent travellers. Similarly, passes for students, senior citizens and people with special needs are also not yet available. All these should have been ready before the Metro launch.

Although there are stations at Terminal 1 and Terminal 3 of Dubai International Airport, the Metro may not be of much use to airline passengers because they are not allowed to carry heavy baggage on the trains. This strict policy makes the two Metro stations at the airport almost redundant.

Another issue is the linking of the Metro with the public buses. The RTA has started 21 feeder bus routes and deployed 200 buses, but passengers are still confused about how to make use of the service. The majority of Metro users are still travelling by car to the stations.

The various modes of public transport should be efficiently integrated so that people choose to leave their cars at home. Spreading awareness is key to achieving the target of 30 per cent of road trips in the emirate being taken on public transport.

Despite all the temporary glitches that the RTA is looking into, it is commendable that Dubai has achieved the dream of having the most modern Metro system in place. In time, this will change the commuting habits of the emirate's residents. The Dubai Government is known for its ability to smooth out any wrinkles in the early stages of its projects and has always excelled.

Since the Metro is crucial for the growth of Dubai and its socioeconomic, measures need to be taken to win the confidence of its existing passengers as well as attract new ones. The availability of a reliable, efficient and punctual transport system would serve to reduce traffic congestion in the city.

The RTA faces a big challenge in operating and maintaining the Metro system efficiently, thereby making it a success. Only then will it achieve its aim of providing 'a smooth transport system for everybody'.

In introducing one of the most advanced mass rapid transit systems in the world, the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority has taken a massive step towards revolutionising public transport in the emirate. That everything has not gone exactly as planned is only to be expected with such an ambitious undertaking. Given time, the RTA will no doubt deliver a Metro that the country can be proud of.​
http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/09/09/19/10350118.html


----------



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

^^thank you Harsh for making the effort to post the pics,beautiful indeed i will be in Dubai next Jan,can't wait to see it! :cheers:


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

fantastic imre, any pics from the airport station? last time i was there there was a sign on the door that was supose to go to the metro and it said something like "sorry for incomvenience the metro is under construction" always wondered how it would be like to go trough that a door and take a train to downtown on a stress free journey 
ps:any ideea when the other station are going to open, especialy around JLT and marina


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

well one unusual (but understandable) rule is that you cannot carry luggage onto the train, which kinda defeats the purpose of having a station at the airport. 

As for the other stations, most of them look reasonably done, so I am guessing most of them should be open before the end of the year


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^^ yea, I don't know why spending that much building two metro stations when the majority won't be able to use it.


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

harsh1802 said:


>


What is this? ^^^^^^

Thanks for the pictures. It is incredible this metro!


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

garcia.calavera said:


> ps:any ideea when the other station are going to open, especialy around JLT and marina


The RTA has not set any schedule as to the opening of any more stations. All we know is that the rest of the Red Line should be open by February and the Green Line should be open by June (or was it July?).

But they did say that when they open more stations, it will be several at a time.




skdubai said:


> well one unusual (but understandable) rule is that you cannot carry luggage onto the train, which kinda defeats the purpose of having a station at the airport.


I agree. Having a station at the airport means people should be allowed to carry luggage onboard. I understand the desire to keep huge suitcases off the Dubai Metro, but normal-sized luggage should be allowed. Otherwise, like you said, the stations are useless.

Another prohibition I disagree with is not being allowed to drink on the trains. I think people should be allowed to at least drink water (as long as it is in a sealed container). Water does not stain or smell, and it is something our bodies need. If there was an exception to the 'no drinks' rule, it should be for water only.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ As anywhere in Dubai where "No food & drinks allowed" signs hang, water bottles were never forbitten, so I guess they'll do the same at the Metro too.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Those are metro stations?!:uh: They look more like shopping centres or something similar.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

AltinD said:


> ^^ As anywhere in Dubai where "No food & drinks allowed" signs hang, water bottles were never forbitten, so I guess they'll do the same at the Metro too.


Thanks. I was not sure how strict the "no drinks" rule was.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

rheintram said:


> Thanks a lot for the pictures! The stations all seem to be very large and modern. The style of the architecture is a little bit too kitschy for my taste though. What I wonder is, why these specific materials were chosen.
> 
> In most cities a lot of concrete, brushed metal and simple panels are used for metro stations, because they are sustainable and don't take on dirt so easily (and many metro stations around the world do tend to get dirty). How will Dubai cope with that? Are there employees in all stations? And what about security? Hope someone can answer my questions.


coming from a person who thinks London Underground is excellent, when i see the pictures of Dubai Metro i can only wish we had such nice stations in London


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope they've used quality materials. Otherwise it won't look so good in 15 years. But who knows, maybe they will be refurbishing it slightly in 15 years already


----------



## stevevance (Jul 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any photos of the bicycle parking at the Metro stations?
A bicycle parking manufacturer in Minnesota, United States, designed and built the bike racks for the Dubai RTA.
Dero wrote about this on their blog:
http://www.dero.com/blog/?p=267


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

At which time of the day were these pictures taken? All the stations and trains look empty. Is there any ridership data available?

Again, I'm amazed how shiny and clean everything is (of course it's new but still). I just wonder whether that's practical. It probably costs a lot to maintain it - or is it just because it is hardly used?


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Looking great!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

rheintram said:


> At which time of the day were these pictures taken? All the stations and trains look empty. Is there any ridership data available?
> 
> Again, I'm amazed how shiny and clean everything is (of course it's new but still). I just wonder whether that's practical. It probably costs a lot to maintain it - or is it just because it is hardly used?


At the moment the average numbers are 48-49,000 people during the week days and almost double during the weekend. However you have to consider that the line is open only partially and none of the stations serving the areas where in each tens of thousands of people are employed, are open yet.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

One should not be too harsh. That system has just been introduced to a very car centric city and its still partially in construction. Give it some time.


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesting how it's double during the weekends... I'm guessing a lot of people are still trying out the new line.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh I completely forgot to congratulate you for one of the best looking metros in the world. Maybe even the best looking contemporary metro in the world. I hope its also a success.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

deasine said:


> Interesting how it's double during the weekends... I'm guessing a lot of people are still trying out the new line.


Not really.

The system comprises of 2 Lines. At the moment is partially open only 1 Line (Red) running only about 80% of the length and with only 10 out of 29 stations operational. As I also stated earlier, the parts of the city where most of the people work are not yet served by the Metro, either because the respective stations aren't completed, or the 2nd Line (Green) has yet to open. 

The reason why there's double traffic in the weekends is because most of the leisure activities here are centered around or inside the shopping centers and the 5 biggest of them are all served by the Metro, 3 with their dedicated stations, and 2 with dedicated feeder buses from the nearest operating Metro station, till the dedicated ones will open later this year or early the next.

As of now it is still a soft opening to get the thing running and tested and staff trained. This would explain why at the moment they left out the most prominent and potentially busiest areas at the end of the Red Line.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

stevevance said:


> Does anyone have any photos of the bicycle parking at the Metro stations?
> A bicycle parking manufacturer in Minnesota, United States, designed and built the bike racks for the Dubai RTA.
> Dero wrote about this on their blog:
> http://www.dero.com/blog/?p=267


This does not really answer your question, but I thought you would be interested to read it.

Bike plus Metro makes the commute a breeze
Eugene Harnan
2 October 2009 10:15PM UAE

Marcus Schodorf says his new commute to work has one big advantage over his old routine: “It’s not as sticky.”

Before the Metro, a bicycle was Mr Schodorf’s normal means of transport. He would ride daily from his home near the Burj Dubai to his workplace in the Burjuman business centre.

Now, however, the American engineer has combined the railway with a new folding bike to ease his commute.

His new routine: a quick ride on his Brompton bike to the Financial Centre Station, where he performs a nifty manoeuvre to fold up the bike before hopping a train to the Khalid bin Al Waleed station, then another brief bike ride to his office.

He said it takes about the same amount of time as riding the whole way on a traditional bicycle.

“If I use the Metro, I have to get to the station, fold up the bike and wait a maximum of 10 minutes for the train,” he said.

The only bicycles allowed on the Metro are the folding kind, and security had no problem letting Mr Schodorf through the gates with his bike.

“It’s light enough to carry up and down the stairs, but to carry for longer periods of time it can get a lot heavier,” he said. The bike weighs about 12kg. 

The wheels are 40cm in diameter, smaller than a conventional push bike.

“I can still go pretty fast and can still beat the lights, and of course weave my way through the traffic,” he said.

Outside his office, curious bystanders watched Mr Schodorf fold up his bike in seconds. “It can fold up pretty fast, but it always gets an audience here,” he said.

When he lived in New York and London, Mr Schodorf said, a bicycle was his only form of transport. As the weather cools in Dubai, he hopes more people to start cycling around the city.​
http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091003/NATIONAL/710029793/1139





rheintram said:


> Is there any ridership data available?


It’s rush hour – but you’ll get a seat
Eugene Harnan
3 October 2009 12:13AM UAE

While it does not yet match the frantic pace of the London Tube or New York Subway, a morning rush-hour commute appears to be developing on the Dubai Metro.

From 6am, men and women in suits can be seen on station platforms along the Red Line, laptops and newspapers tucked under their arms, ready to board the first trains of the day. Carriages are often filled with commuters listening to iPods, working on laptops, reading books or just taking in the view. By 8am, there is often standing room only.

“It’s just like home but at least I have more chance of getting a seat,” said David Sherry, 28, from London. “I can read my book and check my mails on the BlackBerry.”

A veteran of the London Underground, Mr Sherry has been able to recapture some of his past commuting habits.

“Before the Metro opened,” he said, “I was stressed out when I drove down Sheikh Zayed Road. Sometimes it’s hell, but here on the train I find a seat, plug in my iPod and read. I don’t have to circle the office for 20 minutes looking for parking, either. Once I get off at the station, I buy a coffee and get to my desk fully relaxed.”

Lawrence Durren, a 28-year-old engineer from Australia, said he used commuting time to check e-mails and read papers online.

“I used to do that in the office and spend half an hour doing so,” he said. “Now I pay Dh20 for three hours of internet access, so it’s good value.”

In trying to clear congestion on major highways across the city, the RTA is offering not only a ride on the train but also an entire portfolio of feeder services, including taxis and buses.

It has boasted that every resident eventually will be within 500 metres of a bus that feeds a Metro station. 

To date, however, only 10 of the 29 stations are open, and only 25 of the eventual 41 feeder routes operational. By next April, 518 buses are scheduled to be operating on feeder routes.

Transport chiefs hope to increase the number of public transport users from six per cent to 20 per cent by 2020 by targeting people such as Mohammad Saadawi, a Lebanese sales assistant in the Burjuman shopping centre.

“I have to walk across a dusty patch of sand to get a bus stop,” Mr Saadawi, 27, said while looking down at his sandy shoes. “I used to take two buses to get to work, but now a bus and the Metro gets me to the shop.”

Or like Ahmed Rivzi, 36, a sales executive from Lebanon who lived in the UK for three years. 

“It is just like London,” Mr Rivizi said. “So many different nationalities all riding the same train. It is interesting to the watch people who get on. Some look like they’ve been doing it for years, while others look like it’s their first time on a Metro. Maybe it is.”

Jonathan Wilbur, 31, is one Dubai resident for whom there is little novelty.

“I grew up in New York,” said the finance industry professional, “so it’s a part of life to get to work by the Metro. Driving was such a pain here.” 

After just 16 days of operation, the Dubai Metro has carried more than one million passengers. During the first two working days after Eid, nearly 5,000 people used the Metro between 6am and 9am.

On September 23, 4,788 people took the Metro during the morning rush hour, with nearly 600 embarking at Al Rashidya station, which has parking for nearly 3,000 cars to accommodate commuters from Sharjah. At the opposite end of the 41km Red Line, 331 commuters used Nakheel Harbour and Tower Station on that day. Union station was the busiest, with 1,046 passengers, and Financial Centre the quietest, with 181.

“I saw the queues at the weekend in Mall of the Emirates, but it is nothing like that in the mornings,” said Noura Salaman, an events manager from Lebanon. “I park my car at Nakheel Harbour and Tower Station and take it three stops to Financial Centre.”​
http://www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091003/NATIONAL/710029795/1139


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

rheintram said:


> ... The metro is a fail too. They built it along the highway corridor, with its twenty lanes or so. That means access to stations is horribly long....


WOW, you really have great knowledge about urban public transport, if building them paralel or beneath cities busiest road corridors, is the wrong thing to do. :lol:

As for the bllah, bllah about long access to the stations .... another sign of cluelessness.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Rheimtran doesnt know what he is talking about as usual, he used to praise london under ground until he used it and found what a nightmare it is, something every londoners know the hard way, including myself. He is just the jealous type, privately he wishes for dubai infrastructure but is too proud to admit it ?


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

nazrey said:


> IMG_0234 by ThomStoodley, on Flickr


From which point is this picture taken?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ From the last station of the Palm Jumeirah Monorail, at The Atlantis Hotel


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

^^
Thanx!


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

hoosier said:


> But the city is putting a large amount of resources into balancing its transportation network. Once completed, the metro system will reach most of the city.


Most US cities are making that effort as well though many special interest groups with their own agendas continue to get in the way. Dubai and the UAE have an advantage in this regard compared with most developed democracies since basically they have a Sheikh running and controlling nearly everything.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Dubai Metro by citronate, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Dubai, The morning after by allsaycheese, on Flickr


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

NBC stole the design of Dubai Metro above-ground station, and used in one of their Jan 14th SNL (Saturday night Live) sketches, as a year 2112 theater 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYS-Rx-kQbU


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

AltinD said:


> NBC stole the design of Dubai Metro above-ground station


Oh? where else online might I find the rendered conviction? :sly:



Any guess as to why the slow travel by this unit; do all the trains negotiate this segment so slowly?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andlongoni/6701351395/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_0239 by YTPX, on Flickr

IMG_0237 by YTPX, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Dubai Metro by maxunterwegs, on Flickr

IMG_0158 by YTPX, on Flickr

016- 201109-161a Dubai Metro by Lijnie & Henk, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thefinndian/6668380571/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6722230559/

IMG_0146 by YTPX, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6759411065/


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I heard Dubai will also open a tram system in 2012. Is it true? If yes, what is the latest status. Plz give details with photo, map etc.


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I heard Dubai will also open a tram system in 2012. Is it true? If yes, what is the latest status. Plz give details with photo, map etc.


Yes, the initial phase is supposed to be just over 10 km long with 13 stations. However, the opening has been pushed back to 2014 because Dubai RTA struggled to make payments. 

Info on the Al Sufouh Tram:
http://dubaimetro.eu/featured/10837/al-sufouh-tram-to-open-in-2014
http://dubaimetro.eu/category/al-sofouh-tram

Steve


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

A silly question, but I am wondering why that Dubai Metro page has a European top level domain. Is there a particular reason for that?


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

Slartibartfas said:


> A silly question, but I am wondering why that Dubai Metro page has a European top level domain. Is there a particular reason for that?


Great question! Although that page looks official, it is not. Basically the company that made it are graphic designers and other professionals that are interested in transit, particularly in the middle east. The official Dubai RTA page is here: http://www.rta.ae/dubai_metro/english/home.html


The group that made the page also has made them for other cities, including Abu Dhabi, Theran, and Doha. Here is the link for those:http://internetcont.com/portfolio/metro-world

Steve


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Is it possible to get around Dubai efficiently without a car? Is this the goal of the Dubai government? From what it looks like you need a car to get around many places in Dubai. Also is there a rail link from the airport to the city?


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

FM 2258 said:


> Is it possible to get around Dubai efficiently without a car?


It depends on where you are going. If you are going where the metro goes then yes. If not, then no. Think of it kind of like the Dallas DART system. If it goes where you want to go then it is great. Otherwise it is not so great. The major difference is that the Dubai metro area is more linear and the metro system as such is only two lines, but it covers a fair portion of the city similar to DART. 



> Is this the goal of the Dubai government?


In a way, yes. It is aiming to serve the populace that either does not want to have a car or cannot afford one. A metro is a sign of a large, global, developed city, which Dubai has become.



> From what it looks like you need a car to get around many places in Dubai.


Anywhere not near the metro, which is a lot of the tourist and beach areas.



> Also is there a rail link from the airport to the city?


Yep, the Red Line connects directly at two stations in the airport. Terminal 2 passengers can also transfer to the green line Airport Free Zone station.

Below is a map from www.urbanrail.net, one of the best online transit sources IMO.








Steve


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ It looks like really bad planning that the Palm Jumeirah monorail has no connection to a metro station. That kills a lot of its potential. But in general from the little information I have the metro system looks quite ok already, as such. What it might lack is powerful connecting lines, may it be frequent bus connections, light rail etc that connect the metro to the areas north and south of the metro line. That way a very high coverage for relatively modest costs could be achieved.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

FM 2258 said:


> Is it possible to get around Dubai efficiently without a car? Is this the goal of the Dubai government? From what it looks like you need a car to get around many places in Dubai. Also is there a rail link from the airport to the city?


For tourism purposes, the metro network is quite good. The bus network is also quite decent and the vehicles are fairly new. Taxis are cheap but are not essential to get from one attraction to another.

The airport is very close to the city centre and it only takes a few stops on the metro to get to Deira.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone have details about limited-stop service scheduled to start on the Red Line in October?

There is this brief in the Railway Gazette but nothing else online:

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...rban-rail-news-in-brief-september-2012-1.html


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I understand that the monorail has very poor ridership but that some of the stations aren't open yet and doesn't connect with the Metro....is that correct and if so are they going to extend/expand it?


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Slartibartfas said:


> ^^ It looks like really bad planning that the Palm Jumeirah monorail has no connection to a metro station.


There maybe a planned extension to Dubai Internet City train station 

Minimum of USD$200 million is allocated if ever such an extension is green-lighted (so yeah, they made appropriations in-case of the realization of a plausible extension)


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

All those metros look empty. Does anybody know statistics of ridership?


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

Busfotodotnl said:


> All those metros look empty. Does anybody know statistics of ridership?


September 2011 ridership (I know, a year old..but at least it is something) was about 30,000 riders a day total for both lines.
Reference:
http://topnews.ae/content/29491-dubai-metro-ridership-sets-new-record-september-2011

September 2012 (if my math is right) ridership was about 200,000 a day according to the below article:
http://gulftoday.ae/portal/33b77ec7-ee8f-4b13-8ea3-4346ac449391.aspx
Steve


----------



## isicman (Nov 8, 2009)

They say 300,000 people use it everyday now:

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/dubai-metro-turns-three-1.1071604

"On average, more than 300,000 passengers ride Dubai Metro every day, along both the Red and the Green lines.

Explaining how the metro has helped popularise use of public transportation, Abdullah added that Dubai Metro’s punctuality rate is above 99 per cent, which ranks it among the best in the world."


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

I think there should be a separate thread of Dubai Metro


----------



## LAmarODom420 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

vraem said:


> I think there should be a separate thread of Dubai Metro


What for? There are threads like Japan (!!!) Urban transport, which covers everything in Japan. Shanghai metro deserves a separate thread as well but it hasn't got that.


----------



## Sempervirens (Aug 10, 2004)

Is there a thread about the Jumeriah Monorail?

It would be nice if they would open the station at the Residences/Fairmont (The old Trump site)


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Untitled by Dubai Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

AMRivlin said:


> Is there a thread about the Jumeriah Monorail?
> 
> It would be nice if they would open the station at the Residences/Fairmont (The old Trump site)


I think this tread can successfully cover monorail issues.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/first-al-sufouh-tram-delivered-to-dubai.html
> 
> *First Al Sufouh tram delivered to Dubai*
> 18 Dec 2013
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

It's out-of-date, but very interesting:



> https://www.zawya.com/story/Dubai_M...iday_start_no_more_music-ZAWYA20131229034005/
> 
> *Dubai Metro in 2014: New stations, early Friday start, no more music*
> 
> ...


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*From Khalid bin Waleed Station to Nakheel Harbour and Towers Metro Station*

80370706


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^urbanrail.net added tram map for Dubai:



















And an old-dated but interesting news:



> www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/c...s-on-dubai-metro-stations-2014-01-23-1.535745
> 
> *Coming soon: Giant touch screens on Dubai Metro stations 50 screens will be installed in 20 metro stations*
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Video inside tram stop:


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

WOOW This is amazing!!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tram map from urbanrail.net:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More pictures from Railway Gazette:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Photos from the Russian blogger zyalt (Ilya Varlamov) livejournal entry:

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1221417.html


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

Dubai's transportation system is outstanding! Meanwhile in the US we can't even fund new mass transit systems let alone update the ones we currently have.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bobdreamz said:


> Dubai's transportation system is outstanding! Meanwhile in the US we can't even fund new mass transit systems let alone update the ones we currently have.


Well Dubai has the advantage of having lower labor costs and less NIMBY opposition. That is one of the reasons why Dubai is able to rapidly construct and expand their mass transit system in a short amount of time compared with the US.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...a-reach-cooperation-agreement.html?channel=00
> 
> *Etihad Rail and RTA reach cooperation agreement*
> Thursday, February 19, 2015
> ...


----------



## Filip7370 (Jan 24, 2008)

Excuse me. I have to ask. That photos of new tramway line. I see in the interior men and women sitting together. There shouldn't be separate parts for both groups?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't think ive ever seen a Gold or First section on a Tram. Does the Metro and Bus have upgraded areas?


----------



## Thefancydanhimself (Apr 30, 2010)

Filip7370 said:


> Excuse me. I have to ask. That photos of new tramway line. I see in the interior men and women sitting together. There shouldn't be separate parts for both groups?


Nope, nearly all carriages are mixed. However, there is always one or two carriages that cater solely for women. No men allowed


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

OMG, Dubai tram is perfect! Hope for expansion!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/rta-signs-dubai-metro-maintenance-deal.html?channel=525
> 
> *Dubai RTA signs metro maintenance deal*
> Tuesday, March 17, 2015
> ...


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Gulfbusiness.com said:


> Sheikh Mohammed Approves Plans For Dubai Metro’s Red Line Extension
> 
> The UAE’s PM, VP and Dubai’s ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum has approved plans to extend the Dubai Metro’s Red Line to the exhibition site of Expo 2020. The extension, dubbed Masar 2020 project, will add 15 kilometres in length and seven stations to the line, state news agency WAM reported. Out of this, 11km of the line will run on an elevated platform while the remaining four kilometres will be constructed underground.
> 
> ...


http://gulfbusiness.com/2015/04/sheikh-mohammed-approves-plans-dubai-metros-red-line-extension/


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

First class inside the tramway? :crazy:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ydrogen-fuelled-double-deck-tram-on-test.html
> 
> *Hydrogen-fuelled double-deck tram on test*
> 21 Apr 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Some more pics:



Philip Marlowe said:


> [/url]Untitled by Philip.Marlowe, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, never let it be said that sense is something that Dubai puts a premium on. I notice that these are:

A) Not air-conditioned (in ARABIA).

B) Not handicapped-accesible (in the 21st Century).

C) Appear to be operating on a single track for now (i.e. low frequency).

D) Will eventually operate in a loop (i.e. low utility).

E) Do not appear to be compatible with the existing tram system (more expense, etc.).


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I think this is a heritage /touristic tram service, not for public transport.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I think this is a heritage /touristic tram service, not for public transport.


Even touristic services should be designed to allow for dual utility, if not immediately, then in the future.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Not necessary. Buenos Aires & Istanbul - has different touristic & modern tram system, the later is for public transport. Dubai already has a great tram network, so this Double Decker should be retained as its old style where as wireless tram should be state of the art.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know about Buenos Aires, but Istanbul is a legitimate hold-over from the original 19th-Century tram system. It is NOT newly built, and it DOES serve a modest transportation purpose (it runs in a line from point A to point B). 

Dubai, on the other hand, is building something from scratch. Therefore, it should be paying attention to modern needs.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Not original tram in Istanbul. All original pre 1966 trams were scrapped. The nostalgic trams you see in European & Asian Side of Istanbul all are replica tram, completely newly built body, but same as those old trams.


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

^^^^No those Nostalgic ones are really old. They Found them in old depots and brought also some from Germany(old GDR Trolley from Jena). There is a Railway Museum with some in a Exhibition and some reserved to serve if needed (in Kadiköy).

And yes, most of the newer routes don't follow the old paths. Only the two Nostalgic ones follow a tiny stretch of the original route (a pitty, the old lines Covered a lot of the City). 

But like everywhere they got replaced by Busses, Trolleybusses in the Sixties. A few years later the Asian side followed (1961 Europ. Side, 1966 Asian Side. in total 56 Lines stopped service). After 24 years the first nostalgic one get in Service between Taksim Square and Tunnel (Funicular, 2nd oldest Metro if counted as one).


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...rgets-uae-transit-through-jv.html?channel=539
> 
> *RATP targets UAE transit through JV*
> Friday, June 12, 2015
> ...


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Not necessary. Buenos Aires & Istanbul - has different touristic & modern tram system, the later is for public transport. Dubai already has a great tram network, so this Double Decker should be retained as its old style where as wireless tram should be state of the art.


The tramway of Buenos Aires (Tranvia del Este not Pre-Metro) are closed because the economic losses (Connected nothing with nothing :lol and will be dismantled for the construction ribereña subway highway in 2016.


----------



## JuaanAcosta (Sep 28, 2014)

^^ maybe he was talking about the Tren de la Costa.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I(L)WTC said:


> The tramway of Buenos Aires (Tranvia del Este not Pre-Metro) are closed because the economic losses (Connected nothing with nothing :lol and will be dismantled for the construction ribereña subway highway in 2016.


I know Tranvia Del Este has closed, but premetro is also a tram system, It is called pre-metro because it acts as a feeter service of metro line E.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After waiting long decades, at last metro is now opened in Salvador.

Dubai has 2.1 million population, so metro was a must need for this city. It has two routes – 

Red line is longer, and mainly connects north & south
Green line is shorter, and a C chaped line.

Both line uses driverless metros. But here the question arrives. Why they choose such system? Although a major expences for driver and guard is continuously saving, but such rolling stocks are much costlier. It requers a very advenced technology, and 100% dependency upon computer. So if it will fail, the entire metro network will be standstill. In near past, it happened more than one time. We all know machine could not be 100% perfect. 

I suggest, in case of future lines, standard man-driven rolling stocks should be introduced.


----------



## sacto7654 (Apr 21, 2013)

By the way, YouTube member Japan Train Viewing recently visited Dubai and produced these outstanding front and rear cab view videos:

Dubai Metro Red Line from Rashidiya to Jebel Ali (front view):






Dubai Tram from Dubai Marina to Al Sufouh (front view):






Dubai Palm Monorail from Atlantis-Adventure to Palm Gateway (rear view):






Dubai Metro Green Line from Etisalat to Creek (front view):


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

1)	Left side, right side or both sides, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Dubai subway network?
2)	Which is the highest & deepest station of Dubai metro?
3)	Which is the busiest metro station?
4)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Both line uses driverless metros. But here the question arrives. *Why they choose such system?* Although a major expences for driver and guard is continuously saving, but such rolling stocks are much costlier. It requers a very advenced technology, and 100% dependency upon computer. So if it will fail, the entire metro network will be standstill. In near past, it happened more than one time. We all know machine could not be 100% perfect.
> 
> I suggest, in case of future lines, standard man-driven rolling stocks should be introduced.


I don't know the thinking behind this particular case, but in principle the other reason besides saving on labour costs is that driverless metro's can achieve higher service frequencies safely than those with human drivers.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

When everywhere in world we are saying about classless society, Dubai surpsingly maintains different classes in both metro & tram. Gold class for rich people and Siver class for ordinary people, but why? This is a very narrow mindedness. It is a pulic transport, and people who are rich, they will afford taxi, not metro or tram. Both these are for common people. Classification causes division in society. Infact my city Kolkata has already abolished classification on its tram, and no classification anywhere in metros of India.

I strictly oppose it, it is better to declassify, abandone the gold class, and there should be a simple single class. It is gentle.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> When everywhere in world we are saying about classless society, Dubai surpsingly maintains different classes in both metro & tram. Gold class for rich people and Siver class for ordinary people, but why? This is a very narrow mindedness. It is a pulic transport, and people who are rich, they will afford taxi, not metro or tram. Both these are for common people. Classification causes division in society. Infact my city Kolkata has already abolished classification on its tram, and no classification anywhere in metros of India. I strictly oppose it, it is better to declassify, abandone the gold class, and there should be a simple single class. It is gentle.


Dubai has separate carriages for women, same I can say about women-only carriages in Japanese metro systems (and only during peak times)


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

The richer parts of the Middle East in not exactly a classless society. Surely you know that... 

In metro's it is unusual and I think not found anywhere in Europe, but in trains two classes exist in most systems. As far as I know India has even more classes in their trains.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

*About trams*

Allow me to say one big truth, new system, perfect rails, perfect trams but extremely slow system! It is completely segregated but the speed limit is 50 km/h which is attained only on several points. Mostly it runs only 30-40 km/h. While for example in Europe even in worth track conditions trams run a lot faster and on non even segregated tracks! Shame on Dubai new tram system which is quite slow boring and useless. Complete loss of potential which should have a modern tram system. They run very slow on switches and joints, why? this track parts are adopted for higher speeds, no need to slow down so much. Well Dubai headquarters, go in Europe see how trams run fast.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Sunfuns said:


> The richer parts of the Middle East in not exactly a classless society. Surely you know that...
> 
> In metro's it is unusual and I think not found anywhere in Europe, but in trains two classes exist in most systems. As far as I know India has even more classes in their trains.


I spoke about tram & metro, these should be classless. Yes, in India, mainline trains has average 3 or 4 classes, but the suburban rail systems are again classless (although there are separate coaches for women & vendors).


----------



## stevefam (Jun 23, 2015)

*Transformation of Dubai transportation*

Without a doubt, these luxurious, fast and impeccable Metros really helps out the Dubai people and solved their problems. They are cheap and almost accessible to every corner of the city. 

I'd love to know, when the government extend this project to Sharjah. People are in deep pain who travel on daily basis from Sharjah to Dubai.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm pretty happy the Dubai Metro isn't classless. Else I wouldn't have been able to get a seat on my journey to the airport (I was making a short stop in Dubai on the way to Geneva). Anyone with the need (like the elderly) and the means would certainly appreciate it as well.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Designated special needs accommodations are perfectly fine. Premium service at extra fare is not generally the norm on Metro services.


----------



## ScuderiaVincero (Feb 25, 2013)

Indeed, it isn't the norm. But for a metro linked to an airport (with no airport specific services), I thought it made sense :yes: 

It's hard to explain it, but I see it in the same way as I see the Airport Express Line in Hong Kong. But rather than just 3 urban-area stations, we have the entire line linked seamlessly to the airport. 

I'll contrast this approach to the more conventional arrangements we see in Singapore and London. Singapore's East West Line and London's Piccadilly Line are linked to Changi and Heathrow respectively with no premium service carriages (the latter having Terminal specific services too). I wasn't suffering through the journey, but mind you, it wasn't as comfortable as it could be either. A little awkward having two suitcases in a train packed with rush-hour commuters :lol:


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

London does have the Heathrow Express and Heathrow Connect services.

But yes, I CAN admit to seeing some value in a separate premium airport service.

The problem is that Dubai is planning another route JUST for such a service. So these carriages make less sense.

And they have premium seats on the TRAMS. Those don't go near the airport at all. What's the point?


----------



## ScuderiaVincero (Feb 25, 2013)

Perhaps an effort at encouraging more of the local populace to take public transport? It is indeed an anomaly :lol:


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Dubai perhaps the least congested city in the world which has both tram & metro. It has only 525 people per square kilometre, so one of the free city in world. So this place is ideal for tram service.

Here the entire tram network uses 3rd rail, but as APS, so no question of electroluce. Althought it is still much costlier, and so very few tram system uses it, but I think it is the best techenique, because no question for overhead wire torning, and so more aesthetic, no more eyesore. I suggest in future this technique should be widespread.

Dubai has very little pressure of population, and there is no question of traffic congestion on road. So in future new tram routes should be introduced more and more to cover up the entire city aea.

But I think AC tram and AC stops are not practical, because the outside weather is not AC, so it will be harmful to health to getting in AC and out in very hot weather.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ I've never been to Dubai so I was really suprised to see so much street life going on during the middle of the day it seems. It also looks like this neighbourhood is inhabited mostly by non-muslim foreigners. Is this a wrong impression? 

The whole neighbourhood looks stunning of course. 

Last but not least: There are cyclists in Dubai? Wow.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Dubai Tram


Dubai Tram Station by Steffen Ramsaier, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*A look inside the Dubai Tram Depot*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

good traffic connection by Werner Böhm, on Flickr










good traffic connection by Werner Böhm, on Flickr
^^^^
The Dubai Metro
is a driverless, fully automated metro rail network in Dubai, United Arab Emirates.

The Red Line and Green Line are operational, with three further lines planned.

These first two lines run underground in the city centre and on elevated viaducts elsewhere (elevated railway).

All trains and stations are air conditioned with platform edge doors to make this possible.
@Wikipedia


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Dubai Metro Stop by Atheer Mahir, on Flickr










Metro stop - Dubai by Atheer Mahir, on Flickr










2992-20111022222424-_MG_2260-ADMSLC111412-Edit-Original -5162 x 3428-4- by Atheer Mahir, on Flickr


----------



## Kenkir (Feb 3, 2016)

Air-conditioned pedestrian crossings and pedways linking major buildings? This city surprises with its development.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are a couple videos of the Dubai Monorail on the Palm Islands in Dubai. I was there in January and really enjoyed riding the trains and seeing the sights of Dubai!


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a time-lapse cab view video of the whole Green Line.


----------



## stacer (Aug 27, 2015)

Emirati taxi plate licensees have been granted more than $9 million (AED33.28 million) in bonuses, 25 percent more than last year, according to state news agency WAM.

With 6656 licensees, each will receive an average of $1360 (AED5000).
The bonuses, awarded by Dubai Ruler Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, were to help licensees, who earn a fixed income from taxi plates, better cope with increased living costs, Roads and Transport Authority director general Mattar Al Tayer said.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...wins-dubai-metro-expo-extension-contract.html
> 
> *Expolink wins Dubai metro Expo extension contract*
> 29 Jun 2016
> ...


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes.. Alstom-led Expolink Consortium has secured a AED10.6bn ($2.8bn) contract from Dubai's Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) for the 15km extension of the Red Line of the Dubai Metro. The consortium also comprises Spanish firm Acciona and Turkish construction company Gulermak.



Work will include line extensions from Nakheel Harbour and Tower to the Expo 2020's location. The Route 2020 project covers an 11.8km route above ground level, 3.2km below ground level, and seven stations, which include three elevated stations and two underground stations. Construction will begin later this year with plans to begin operations in 2020, five months ahead of the opening of the Expo 2020. The trial run on the line will be conducted in 2019.

The contract requires Alstom to supply 50 trains, with 15 for the Expo line and 35 for the development of the service at the Dubai Metro. French firm Thales will provide technological systems, while Acciona and Gulermack will carry out civil work on the project.

Anticipated capacity of Route 2020 is 46,000 passengers per hour in both directions, with ridership on ?the project expected to reach 125,000 per day. This number is expected to increase by to 275,000 per day by 2030. Studies conducted by the RTA revealed that 35,000 riders will use the Expo station per day during weekdays and 47,000 on weekends.


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

*Burj Al Arab to Mall of the Emirates: Dubai Tram Phase 2 getting on track*
RTA issues tender for consultants to study feasibility of new phases










Dubai’s Road and Transport Authority is seeking consultants to undertake the feasibility study for launching new phases of Dubai Tram, informed sources told Emirates 24|7.

“The authority has issued a tender for consultants to study the feasibility of Phase 2 and 3 of the tram,” the sources said on conditions of anonymity.

Phase 2 will take riders across to tourist destinations such as Burj Al Arab, Madinat Jumeirah and Mall of the Emirates.

Phase 3 will extend along Jumeirah Beach Road to 2nd December Street.

When contacted, the RTA said it would respond when it has updates.

In April 2016, this website reported that the Dubai Tram, used by 1.3 million riders in the first quarter 2016 alone, is going to get an expansion.

“Dubai Tram is also set to grow with Phase 2 of the project. The success of current tram has encouraged us to look into extending the line up to 5 kilometres covering more iconic destinations,” Abdul Mohsen Ibrahim Younes, CEO of Road and Transport Authority’s (RTA) Rail Agency had told Emirates 24|7.

Officially inaugurated on November 11, 2014, the Dubai Tram has 11 stations, serving over a distance of almost 11 kilometres through a fleet of 11 trams.

Metro Green Line expansion

Meanwhile, nearly 50 million people journeyed aboard the Dubai Metro in the first quarter 2016.

The RTA is also looking at extending the Green Line from the existing Al Jaddaf station to Academic City, adding a rail line of 20.6 kilometre and 11 stations both underground and above ground.

This extension will serve urban developments such as Ras Al Khor industrial area, International City and Silicon Oasis.

The existing Green Line Metro has 18 stations of which 12 are elevated and six underground. Union Square and Khalid Bin Al Waleed underground stations are transfer stations where the Green and Red Lines junctions.

In June 2016, the authority awarded the contract for the Route 2020 – the extension of Metro Red Line to Expo 2020 site – to Expolink Consortium led by France's Alstom, Spain's Acciona, and Turkey's Gulermack.

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-phase-2-getting-on-track-2016-08-03-1.637752


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

*16% of Dubai residents will use public transport by the end of this year*

Saturday, Jul 30, 2016

Dubai: The share of Dubai’s mass transit systems as a means of mobility is on track to hit 16 per cent this year as the ridership of metro and buses continues to soar, the Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) announced on Saturday.

RTA aims to make public transport the preferred mobility choice of Dubai residents through continuous expansion of the mass transit network.

The share of public transport as the means of mobility in the city soared to 15 per cent last year, up from six per cent in 2006. The share is well on track to reach 16 per cent this year.

By 2030, RTA expects 30 per cent of Dubai residents to use public transport for their daily travel.

In the first half of this year, 273,452,791 people used public transport, up from 271,302,000 riders registered during the same period last year.

The number includes all modes of transport, including Dubai Metro, Dubai Tram, Dubai bus, marine transit modes and taxis, said Mattar Al Tayer, director-general and chairman of the Board of Executive Directors of RTA.

“The number of Dubai Metro commuters, using both the Red and Green lines, has increased considerably during the first six months of 2016 to reach 96,486,495 riders compared with 88,252,034 riders during the same period last year,” he revealed

The Red Line recorded a ridership of 61,204,743 from January to June this year, compared with 55,783,626 riders reported during the same period last year.

The ridership of the Green Line has also jumped from 32,468,408 riders in the first six months of 2015 to 35,281,752 in the first six months of this year. However, the ridership of Dubai Tram has dropped slightly, with 2,535,429 riders using Dubai Tram in the first half of 2016 compared with 2,552,756 riders last year.

Public buses have served 69,922,328 riders in the first six months of this year.

Urban bus services have accounted for the largest share of bus ridership, recording 44,835,999 riders, followed by metro feeder services that were used by 16,434,997 riders, and the intercity bus service, which lifted 5,566,279 riders.

A total of 3,085,000 riders used the rented bus service provided to public and private entities.

The marine transit means, comprising abra, water bus, water taxi and Dubai Ferry, carried 7,140,858 riders during the first half of this year.

A total of 6,714,884 riders used abras, the waterbus served 324,921 riders, Dubai Ferry carried 74,330 riders, and the water taxi served 26,723 riders.

Taxis operating in Dubai made 48,683,977 trips during the first half of this year, lifting 97,367,954 passengers, said Al Tayer.

http://www.zawya.com/mena/en/story/GN_30072016_310736/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...expo-route-2020-construction.html?channel=539
> 
> *Dubai launches Expo Route 2020 construction*
> Tuesday, September 06, 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Map of future extension:
http://www.thenational.ae/uae/trans...ro-extension-for-expo-2020-to-begin-this-year


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Google view from 1/9/2019 (1/5):banana::banana::cheers::cheers:*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Google view from 1/9/2019 (2/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Google view from 1/9/2019 (3/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Google view from 1/9/2019 (4/5)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*New Google view from 1/9/2019 (5/5)*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* All you need to know about the new Dubai Metro Route 2020 *
Khaleej Times _Excerpt_
July 8, 2020

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, inaugurated Route 2020, a 15-km extension to Metro Red Line, on Wednesday.

Extending from Jebel Ali Station to Expo 2020 Station, the Dh11 billion Route 2020 project, which links seven stations, will be open to the public in September this year.

The track extends 15km (11.8km elevated track and 3.2km underground track) and links seven stations (one Interchange station with the Red Line, one iconic station at EXPO 2020 site, three elevated stations and two underground stations). The project offers safe and smooth transport for Expo visitors and residents of Dubai communities. It is also viewed as a vital future link between several Dubai communities and Al Maktoum International Airport. The new project serves as a symbol of sustainability, progress and innovation for present and future generations.

More : All you need to know about the new Dubai Metro Route 2020


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DUBAI METRO by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Inside the state-of-the-art Expo 2020 metro station



























*

*Source*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From What's On:









These three Dubai Metro stations are getting an upgrade


Work is already 40 per cent complete...



whatson.ae


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

morenoque said:


> *Inside the state-of-the-art Expo 2020 metro station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hate those tiles  damn ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Arabian Business:









Dubai Metro and Tram will be extended further, says Alstom regional SVP


Ambitious projects will spur further development across the MENA region




www.arabianbusiness.com


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dubai track map is published on Cartometro website:






Carte détaillée du métro de Dubaï (voies, ateliers)







cartometro.com


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

dimlys1994 said:


> Dubai track map is published on Cartometro website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great  thanks


@fieldsofdreams


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From What's On:









Dubai Metro Route 2020 will begin operating on January 1


What a great way for RTA to kick off 2021!



whatson.ae


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

First 4 stations on Route 2020 were opened today:


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*YouTube video of New Metro Line to Expo2020- Route2020*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Technology:









Dubai RTA commences Route 2020 Metro revenue service


Alstom has announced that Dubai’s Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) has commenced the revenue service of the Dubai Route 2020 Metro.




www.railway-technology.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXGP10bq2l0/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHBNROfJWJF/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWoB6nDPcN1/


----------

